# FFA's - Where you at?



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 1, 2006)

I just wanted to post something since I had not written for a while. It's good to see the boards active, and I must reiterate how much better these boards are than the original ones. So I'm still looking for all the FFA's out there to chat with. It gets boring sitting here and seeing all the fakes. lol So what's good out there?!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 6, 2006)

123 views and no replies wow Maybe if I add a pic


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 6, 2006)

ill reply


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 6, 2006)

You're the man Chipperz lol


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 6, 2006)

I knew you'd appreciate that ya nutjob (;


----------



## missaf (Apr 6, 2006)

I guess I don't like being called a fake


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 7, 2006)

*examines missaf for realism*


----------



## missaf (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh I'm real, honey, I have the stuffing to prove it!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 7, 2006)

hehe ok i dont have to check up the skirt then (;


----------



## voidhead (Apr 7, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> 123 views and no replies wow Maybe if I add a pic



Wow what can I say you look great

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm here !!! 

Nice pic!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 7, 2006)

bloooo!!!!


----------



## estrata (Apr 8, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> 123 views and no replies wow Maybe if I add a pic




Dear me, that sure makes me happy inside. ^_^

How much do you weight there?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

estrata said:


> Dear me, that sure makes me happy inside. ^_^
> 
> How much do you weight there?



A lot less than I would if I had a feeder, that's for sure  lol
You tell me, what do you think I'm weighing in at in that pic?


----------



## missaf (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm guessing around 400


----------



## estrata (Apr 9, 2006)

Totally depends on height, of course...

I will say 450lb, though. Wee, a game! What do we win?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

estrata said:


> Totally depends on height, of course...
> 
> I will say 450lb, though. Wee, a game! What do we win?



I'll let the winner take me out to dinner, which could get pretty costly, I can put away some food lol


----------



## Obesus (Apr 9, 2006)

I have been around Dimensions and the BHM/FFA board since '99 and I think I could count the number of FFA's who have self-identified here on fingers and toes. I have no doubts whatsoever that FFA's do exist; but that their numbers and geographical diffusion makes them statistically marginal. It is so unlikely that any of the BHM on this board will actually meet an open and self identifying FFA that we might as well say it is sheer luck. You and I both live in huge metropolitan areas and in a decade, I have actually come face to face with no more than three women who were FFA's, two of whom were in relationships and one of whom had a radically different partner-preference. I know that you haven't found too many in NY and that is just mind blowing. What about BHM in the middle of nowhere?
I think the following quote from Wikipedia sums the situation up dramatically:

_["Big Handsome Man"
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Big Handsome Man, abbreviated as BHM is the male equivalent of BBW, Big Beautiful Woman. Usually a target of affection for FFA's (Female Fat Admirers). The adoration of Big Handsome Man is not as widespread as the adoration of Big Beautiful Women, mainly because the fat admiration subculture consist of *very few female fat admirers *compared to male fat admirers.]_

Bingo, it is official...so the question is, what are fat men to do to achieve some kind of social and personal life? My own answer has been activity in the general community and interests outside of the "fat" world...and I think that is one of the challenging aspects of this board...because it is so fat-centric, we tend to forget that life is wide, varied, complex and full of other things to enjoy and find satisfying. Sometimes, when I come here, I just feel depressed, because it reminds me of the unpleasantness of the statistical situation...but then, if I just focus on my art and studies and lecturing and performance and music and such, I feel perky again....it makes sense!
This is why it may be more useful for us to do more threads about other areas of life where we can find commonalities as a culture, but that is just my usual left-field rambling!
I do hope you find your FFA....you are obviously an interesting and notable personality, eh?



BigFusionNYC said:


> I just wanted to post something since I had not written for a while. It's good to see the boards active, and I must reiterate how much better these boards are than the original ones. So I'm still looking for all the FFA's out there to chat with. It gets boring sitting here and seeing all the fakes. lol So what's good out there?!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ......the question is, what are fat men to do to achieve some kind of social and personal life? My own answer has been activity in the general community and interests outside of the "fat" world...and I think that is one of the challenging aspects of this board...because it is so fat-centric, we tend to forget that life is wide, varied, complex and full of other things to enjoy and find satisfying. Sometimes, when I come here, I just feel depressed, because it reminds me of the unpleasantness of the statistical situation...but then, if I just focus on my art and studies and lecturing and performance and music and such, I feel perky again....it makes sense!
> This is why it may be more useful for us to do more threads about other areas of life where we can find commonalities as a culture, but that is just my usual left-field rambling!
> I do hope you find your FFA....you are obviously an interesting and notable personality, eh?



See my problem is the fact that nowadays most women in my age group want the guys that look like boys, you know the no testosterone group of guys with narrow shoulders, and the pointy hip bones and couldn't grow a beard in 8 months. I mean, I just don't sit here and look at the 'fat sites'. I know what real life is but the dating scene out there is mind boggling, all the jerks and a-holes can get girlfriends but "interesting and notable personality" people like myself get over-looked. Then I hear people say "oh, you need to be confident" that's not my problem, if a large man goes into a bar, and has a drink or two and shows confidence in himself and is unapologetic about his weight, and approaches a lady, you know darn well people are like "oh, he's fat, why is he all arrogant and shit". If you just go there to have a drink and chill and watch the game on the TV then it's "oh, look at that loser over there watching the game". The pretty boy assholes don't have to work at it. I mean I don't think I'm Mr. Hot Pants but I'm not ugly and I don't move like other fat guys, (i.e. waddle and slow). 

As for FFA's in NYC - I think I dated them all, (all 3 lol) and the common thread among them (FROM MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE) is that they have underlying issues, usually "father issues". They were also of different ages, backgrounds, and maturity levels and such. Another issue is that when I talk to FFA's on here and such, most of them think I'm too fat and others think I'm too thin. So I'm like in the middle gray-ness area. 

As for your point about the huge cities, I do find it hard to believe that here in NYC with 10,000,000 people you don't see FFA's more often.

My final point, they say all these things about BBW's getting no love and it's easier to be a fat man in the world - I don't buy it. Ok us Fat Guys don't get hassled for the weight openly and such, and if 3 fat guys are at a restaurant no one is gonna really notice, but if 3 fat ladies were there they would get stared at and such BUT BBW's have an easier time finding dates and admirers and a lil stat I heard - nearly 70 percent of all porn xxx stuff sold in the U.S. and on the internet is BBW related. I wonder what percent of what's left is FFA's and Gay "chubby chasers" buying porn with Fat men?


----------



## estrata (Apr 9, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> See my problem is the fact that nowadays most women in my age group want the guys that look like boys, you know the no testosterone group of guys with narrow shoulders,



As with all things, men just have no idea.  

Don't you realize you two are like all other men in this world (who aren’t in a relationship), sitting there complaining that everyone else has it better than you are, or that there are just no women in this world? I’ve heard guys complain that “no one likes the nice guy, so I can’t get a girl”, “no one likes nerds, so I can’t get a girl” and by far the number one complaint “no one likes SKINNY guys, so I can’t get a girl”. I have heard this complaint SO many times. And in fact, the skinny thing is more common than women being turned off by overweight men. Trust me, women talk about these things with eachother. I'm not just talking out of my butt here.  

If you’re overweight, and a girl is interested in you, she’s an FFA. It’s true, plain and simple. Girls go for what they find attractive. So, 90% of the time (or at least 50%), if a girl is interested in going out with you she’s a secret FFA. Maybe not as much of one as the women on these boards, but she is still into big men. She's not going to get together with you and then tell you to loose weight. She could just as easily find a thin man. I mean, we all only have physical appearance to judge someone before we talk to them. If a woman is interested in your physical appearance, don’t you think that makes her an FFA?

So quit complaining, silly boys. It’s hard for a lot of guys to find a girl, you certainly aren’t in the minority. The important thing is to get out there and talk to women - and be yourself. If you aren't doing that you can't complain. And if you are, good for you. Keep doing it, and make sure you're going places where there are a lot of nice single girls. You don't have to look specifically for FFAs, if you hit on a girl and she hits on you back, she's interested. But you still gotta hit on her first, in most cases. That's the same for all men.

And about the porn, is there ANY porn for women out there? We should be so lucky.... Women, in all things, just aren't as active as men about voicing their opinions. Look on any site like this (I'm not sure if I should say fetish site, but sort of the same). I guarantee, you’ll get 10x as many men as women. We just don’t talk about it, or even think about it as much. It’s still there, but for guys &#8211; for evolutionary reasons or whatever &#8211; it’s just a lot more important.

And by god, no one except Japanese girls like the “no testosterone” type!


----------



## Obesus (Apr 9, 2006)

It's about coping and coming up with alternative ways for fat men who may be feeling isolated and socially confined to lead a more fulfilling life. 
I have been in many, many relationships over my 55 years and I was married for ten years, but once I became significantly fat, the faucet of female interest noticeably dried up. Now, If I was the type to just sit around and watch TV, that might be a different story, but I work at a mental health clinic; I am active in SF County community concerns in the mental health area; I am a long established artist, musician, writer and performer; I am studying psychology at a local college...the list goes on and on...so I am out there and I am an acknowledged master of flirtatious behaviors. The fact of life is that most women do not find fat men attractive; so, the opportunities to practice the arts of flirting are just about nil. That is our daily experience.

One of the things that makes life possible is a sense of hope. Fat men have a very slender sense of hope around many things, including adequate employment, health care and relationships and whatever hope there is, is something that needs protection. This is, in large part, common to the whole size acceptance movement, but there are a few tweaks on the male side.

That is why I have always argued that peer to peer support among fat men is critical...but I have been shot down time after time by other elders of the community on that concept. Men just do not talk to each other about their problems as often or with as much candor as women. So, the essential problem that I see is how to manage to create a community of support and positive, validating, empathic and hopeful life for fat men. The whole issue of older fat men, such as myself, is even more complex and challenging and I imagine that is one reason that I am so interested in learning about psychology and sociology. This is a much larger problem in our society and it is going to take many years before there are significant changes, but I am all up for beginning the process right now! :bow: 



estrata said:


> As with all things, men just have no idea.
> 
> Don't you realize you two are like all other men in this world (who arent in a relationship), sitting there complaining that everyone else has it better than you are, or that there are just no women in this world? Ive heard guys complain that no one likes the nice guy, so I cant get a girl, no one likes nerds, so I cant get a girl and by far the number one complaint no one likes SKINNY guys, so I cant get a girl. I have heard this complaint SO many times. And in fact, the skinny thing is more common than women being turned off by overweight men. Trust me, women talk about these things with each other. I'm not just talking out of my butt here.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

Well said Obesus. I agree with what you have to say, sure there are fat guys out there that get down on themselves and become loners and such, but I don't just sit there. I do things, I interact with live human beings, I know how to speak to women per se. There just aren't a lot of women that will "look past the weight" to see the man. I mean sure, you need to have an attraction to someone you want to date and such, but I like to look at the person as a whole. I've dated women that are "not that pretty" by "normal standards" (i use that term extremely loosely) and I've gone out with women of all shapes, sizes, backgrounds, and religions (or lack of belief in religion). I'm not complaining "oh there aren't any FFA's" I'm saying that people are mostly superficial and worry about dating someone that their peers would not consider attractive. I mean it's happened to me, more than once, where I've dated a woman and her friends are like "oh you're so pretty, why are you going out with him" - not realizing she found me very attractive. Personally I don't care what my friends think who I date looks like, as long as I like them and I find them attractive, I mean hey, the bottom line is I'm the one that's gonna get in bed with them, not my friends.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

estrata said:


> And by god, no one except Japanese girls like the no testosterone type!



You've obviously never been to a club or single's bar in NYC have you...


----------



## estrata (Apr 9, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> You've obviously never been to a club or single's bar in NYC have you...



No, that's true... but are you sure your not going to gay bars? Just kidding!  Maybe its a big city phenomena? Come on over to Wisconsin  we look at you funny if your NOT overweight (its true, I used to be made fun of all the time for being skinny. No one makes fun of fat people in Wisconsin, only skinny people. =D And I wasnt THAT skinny).

Either way, I still maintain that I have heard every type of man complain that they cant get a girl because of _their_ body type, or their interests, or just the type of person they are. Of course, I hang around nerds a lot. Maybe thats the problem.

Also, I dont know about these girls that are afraid of what their friends think. But I don't have many friends.  I assume both of you have tried online dating? Because there are a lot of girls like me who you cant tell are interested because they are too shy to show it, so the internet is a godsend. Thats how I met my hubby. ^_-

Obesus, I can tell you have a lot of experience with this, so I wont try and tell you youre doing something wrong. Im sure youve tried everything. But thats a really good idea, I think  its always important to have a sympathetic ear. As a 63 woman, Ive had my share of trouble finding a guy that isnt freaked out by my height. And someone tall to share it with would have been a wonderful thing.


----------



## Obesus (Apr 9, 2006)

I have absolutely nothing but respect and admiration for the women who have the courage, insight and fortitude to support fat men. It doesn't really matter if they are FFA's or not...it is the support that matters. In the some 20 years that I have been active in size acceptance, things have slowly changed...very slowly, but there have been moments. I continue to keep a very positive attitude that every little chip away from the mountain of indifference and negativity towards fat people will eventually shrink it down to the size of a hillock...and it is wonderful folks like you who understand, who make the difference! Thank you and congratulations on your marriage! :bow: 
PS I have always hated that Internet dating thing...but I will take your advice and give it a shot...who knows? :shocked: 



estrata said:


> Obesus, I can tell you have a lot of experience with this, so I wont try and tell you youre doing something wrong. Im sure youve tried everything. But thats a really good idea, I think  its always important to have a sympathetic ear. As a 63 woman, Ive had my share of trouble finding a guy that isnt freaked out by my height. And someone tall to share it with would have been a wonderful thing.


----------



## estrata (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, and your age bracket isnt that bad. Think of all those women who were married (and most women realize they're FFAs once theyre in a long term relationship) but have just been dumped by their mid-life crises husbands in their little red sports cars. Now theyre looking to settle down with a nice big guy whos past that nonsense.  

Anyway, yes, internet dating. Totally the way of the future. But make sure you spend at least 6 months without paying for one, because you can often find someone by using the loopholes like putting your email address  laura at lauraiscool dot com. Finding my husband didn't cost me a cent. Little tip. ^_-


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

I've done the internet dating thing but the women that I meet that are attracted to me and dig me for me are usually hundreds, if not THOUSANDS of miles away. It's not exactly great to fall in love with someone from Switzerland. (she's great and all but what the hell, she might as well be on the moon) lol


----------



## Obesus (Apr 9, 2006)

I have tried "Psychic" dating too!  One of the ladies in the SF Magick Meetup group that I started told me out of the blue that a "Blonde Dutch firm nautical woman" would come into my life soon! Luna, my old-time friend from the group who came up with this, used bibliomancy with a French dictionary! I am beginning to think a little trip over across the pond might be interesting! Who knows...but I remain open and that is the important part!
Switzerland has wonderful chocolate, by the way!  
Oh, Jorge, just to open an interesting doorway into the future...we really ARE planning a get-together for the Fall in Vegas for BHM and FFA's...if anything can draw FFA's out of the woodwork, it is the promise of great big men hovering over buffet tables!!! Ooooh...I am just soooooo clever! :shocked:   



BigFusionNYC said:


> I've done the internet dating thing but the women that I meet that are attracted to me and dig me for me are usually hundreds, if not THOUSANDS of miles away. It's not exactly great to fall in love with someone from Switzerland. (she's great and all but what the hell, she might as well be on the moon) lol


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL sounds pretty cool, maybe it will draw them out from hiding  It seems that when I added the pics I got more hits and replies so I thought I'd put out another shot (similar to one on another thread).


----------



## estrata (Apr 9, 2006)

Ohh, I do like this angle. Mountainous!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

But no FFA to climb it, or non FFA for that matter...


----------



## missaf (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes yes, many women on this board are visual, so posting pics will get you replies


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> See my problem is the fact that nowadays most women in my age group want the guys that look like boys, you know the no testosterone group of guys with narrow shoulders, and the pointy hip bones and couldn't grow a beard in 8 months. I mean, I just don't sit here and look at the 'fat sites'. I know what real life is but the dating scene out there is mind boggling, all the jerks and a-holes can get girlfriends but "interesting and notable personality" people like myself get over-looked. Then I hear people say "oh, you need to be confident" that's not my problem, if a large man goes into a bar, and has a drink or two and shows confidence in himself and is unapologetic about his weight, and approaches a lady, you know darn well people are like "oh, he's fat, why is he all arrogant and shit". If you just go there to have a drink and chill and watch the game on the TV then it's "oh, look at that loser over there watching the game". The pretty boy assholes don't have to work at it. I mean I don't think I'm Mr. Hot Pants but I'm not ugly and I don't move like other fat guys, (i.e. waddle and slow).
> 
> As for FFA's in NYC - I think I dated them all, (all 3 lol) and the common thread among them (FROM MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE) is that they have underlying issues, usually "father issues". They were also of different ages, backgrounds, and maturity levels and such. Another issue is that when I talk to FFA's on here and such, most of them think I'm too fat and others think I'm too thin. So I'm like in the middle gray-ness area.
> 
> ...


 

In many ways you are so right.

But when it comes to FFA's, I am so up there with the best of them!

There are a lot of us out here and although I know for a fact that you are one wonderful HUNK of manlihood, alas, once again, you are way to much younger than I am to make a difference. I find that there are many young men that love older women, but where are all the older men that like older woman? Size has very little to do with anything when age makes such a big factor in dating. 

I am not one to date any man younger than 40 years old as I am 54, _(yes that would make them still 14 years my junior)_, but it would be icky to me to date a man younger than that 40 years if he were near most of my children's ages.... it would be like myself robbing the craddle, I would prefer leaving this to dirty old men and not me....LOL 

I do live in a small community here in Washington State and there isn't a big opportunity for me to meet a perfect BHM, but that don't mean that I will ever give up the looking either.... I have been alone for a long time and I don't mind it at all either, but I love looking at a BHM as he passes by. That is what most likely happens here.... But I am not looking for anything serious anymore, maybe if I stopped trying, something might joggle a man's interest in me instead.....


----------



## tankgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

*makes the sound that that one fucker in Soul Plane makes (you know, the Yin Yang Twin that like, honks or sommat)*
You live in the Gorge, nyaaarrr....

Well, I live in that funky little Port-O-Let called Spokane. Not a lot better, I spose. :doh: 

WEird question: What exactly are father issues?
Weird observation: If that is what I think it sounds like.... GOOD fuckin LUCK finding a chick who DOESN'T have father issues. Consider the divorce rate, consider how many fathers actually pay attention to their daughters after said divorce, and on top of that, consider the way the world is. Money money money. Fuck money.

Who wants to help me start a village where money matters not?

I think I know what I want in my next man.
Same thing I always have (smart, funny, smells good; BHM a plus, taller than me a super plus but neither necessary; willing to work with hands, REALLY patient with me, and a few other bits of shit that are ALL personality), but now I add:
Someone who understands that trying to put a dollar amount on love is stupid and annoying. "How much is my love worth?" I will bite someone, I hear that again, I think.

Far as getting to Vegas in the fall, well... someone sponsor me and I can. Heh. Speaking of sponsoring, anyone want to get a wild hair up their ass and sponsor some mechanics? Yep. Find a car, any car- though, I say, pre-1978 would be best- decide how hot you want it (hot, superhot, red hot, or just flat on fire), and let us get it there.
*laughs her ass off*
Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight. Like anyone gonna do THAT. 9.9


----------



## missaf (Apr 10, 2006)

There have been many times I thought a Fat Commune would be fun. Could you imagine the Dim Community all under one biosphere? Talk about interesting times!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 10, 2006)

I take a point of view opposite of Obesus and Fusion --again maybe it's because I'm in Cleveland. But I think there are lots of women who are FFA's. I see them at public events all over --hugging and squeezing their big fat man at the basball game and bringing him two foot long hotdogs and a beer, bouncing off his belly at the rock concert, and so forth. These women don't see the need to come to a place like this as they might not even be aware of their feelings.

I had a conversation with a female friend recently that went like this:

"Yeah, well let's see, my last three boyfriends were all pretty big. The guy I lived with for three years started out pretty lean, but come to think of it he gained almost 100 pounds while he was with me eating my cooking. Huh! You know, you could be right, I might be --what did you call it? --an FFA!" :doh:

Now, a guy would have had it figured it all out while still a teenager and have a whole collection of magazines on the subject and 30 yahoo groups in his bookmarks, but a woman?! No way!


----------



## estrata (Apr 10, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> I take a point of view opposite of Obesus and Fusion --again maybe it's because I'm in Cleveland. But I think there are lots of women who are FFA's. I see them at public events all over --hugging and squeezing their big fat man at the basball game and bringing him two foot long hotdogs and a beer, bouncing off his belly at the rock concert, and so forth. These women don't see the need to come to a place like this as they might not even be aware of their feelings.
> 
> I had a conversation with a female friend recently that went like this:
> 
> ...



EXACTLY! Women just don't focus on this stuff like guys do! I mean, women don't HAVE to have an orgasm. I had my first when I was 22! 30% of women, I think, have NEVER had one. And I think I read a statistic where MOST women masterbate for the first time after they're married. So until we have a boyfriend who is pushing us to explore these things, or until we are experienced enough to want to find more out on our own, it's obviously not a big deal for us. And a lot of us, maybe most of us, never reach that point when we want to look into it. I know I would still be a closet FFA if it wasn't for my hubby always bugging me to figure out my fantasy. It's weird, because I always knew I was an FFA, but not conciously. But he drew it out of me, and now I think "how did I not realize this sooner"?! I mean, I was a gainer from the age of 14 to 16! Yet I had no idea....

Men, on the other hand, just have them (orgasms, I mean). Plain and simple. So they look into these things early.

Girls may be more advanced when they're younger at a lot of things, but I think that's just because boys spend all their time figuring out what gets them off. 

P.S. Am I the only one who wants to do some matchmaking with Ladyrose and Obesus? I mean, San Francisco and Washington State ain't that far apart.... ^_^


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 11, 2006)

I had something totally thought out to say then I read all the posts and I completely lost any trace of what I wanted to say. LOL I know it's there somewhere, it's just like gone without a trace. Maybe it will come to me after some food....


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 11, 2006)

tankgirl said:


> Weird observation: If that is what I think it sounds like.... GOOD fuckin LUCK finding a chick who DOESN'T have father issues. Consider the divorce rate, consider how many fathers actually pay attention to their daughters after said divorce, and on top of that, consider the way the world is. Money money money. Fuck money.
> 
> Who wants to help me start a village where money matters not?
> 
> ...



I guess I'd be a good match for you if you weren't taken and lived on the East Side of the country...and I said "IN MY EXPERIENCE" the women I dated had father issues, it's just odd to me that the issues and weight gain love linked up together. As for money, fuck money is right, I don't need to have the bank vault full, I'm worth more than any dollar amount...


----------



## jack (Apr 11, 2006)

I think that it's way more common for a girl to prefer a big guy over a skinny guy, but since it's _so common,_ they don't need to come into the bbw/fa/bhm/ffa community. They just go out with a big guy, and nobody thinks anything of it. Female feeders, on the other hand, seem fewer and further between than male feeders.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 11, 2006)

jack said:


> I think that it's way more common for a girl to prefer a big guy over a skinny guy, but since it's _so common,_ they don't need to come into the bbw/fa/bhm/ffa community. They just go out with a big guy, and nobody thinks anything of it. Female feeders, on the other hand, seem fewer and further between than male feeders.



I pretty much agree with this statement. I'm currently dating a chubby guy, one of my best friends is married to a pretty big guy (ladies, you would drool!), and out of my 8 closest female friends, the previously mentioned not included, 7 of them seem to prefer BHMs. None of them ever talk about it though. Because it's not considered to be weird by anyone around here.

Maybe it's just because we're all midwesterners?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, Ivy! I thought I recalled that you preferred slim guys. If so, that illustrates one more point, which is that women are a lot more adaptable than men.


----------



## estrata (Apr 11, 2006)

jack said:


> I think that it's way more common for a girl to prefer a big guy over a skinny guy, but since it's _so common,_ they don't need to come into the bbw/fa/bhm/ffa community. They just go out with a big guy, and nobody thinks anything of it. Female feeders, on the other hand, seem fewer and further between than male feeders.



But in the same way, it's easier for a female feeder to just cook for her boyfriend/hubby without ever actually acknowledging the fact that shes a feeder. Because men seem to eat everything on their plates, no matter how big a portion size you give them. ^_^


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, what Obesus and I were talking about were LARGE CITIES, not the midwest. I live in NYC only one place is more superficial or shallow in this country, L.A. Believe me, I've had friends of my ex's say "why are you with him, you're so pretty, you can get a thin guy". Women HERE tend to worry about shit like that, and it's constantly around them, the negative remarks, the looks, the commentaries that we can all do without.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 11, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> Wow, Ivy! I thought I recalled that you preferred slim guys. If so, that illustrates one more point, which is that women are a lot more adaptable than men.



No, no, I love all men. I've dated guys ranging from 100 pounds to 280 pounds.. not to say I wouldn't date someone outside that range. A number is nothing more than a number. As long as their weight doesn't effect how they live their life in a negative way, I'm good to go. And they're cute, funny and have a nice nose I am good to go! Oh yeah, and they love sex. Ha.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 11, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Ok, what Obesus and I were talking about were LARGE CITIES, not the midwest. I live in NYC only one place is more superficial or shallow in this country, L.A. Believe me, I've had friends of my ex's say "why are you with him, you're so pretty, you can get a thin guy". Women HERE tend to worry about shit like that, and it's constantly around them, the negative remarks, the looks, the commentaries that we can all do without.



A few of my good girl firends live in NYC. All are dating fat guys. I have other friends out there that are dating big guys as well. And yeah, some who date skinny guys.

I live in Chicago (a big city) and it's the same way. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, I know it does. But I do think it's more acceptable in society for a woman to date a fat man than it is for a man to date a fat woman. Look at sitcoms. Cute fat husbands with skinny wives is a popular trend.


----------



## la_fille_dodue (Apr 11, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Ok, what Obesus and I were talking about were LARGE CITIES, not the midwest. I live in NYC only one place is more superficial or shallow in this country, L.A. Believe me, I've had friends of my ex's say "why are you with him, you're so pretty, you can get a thin guy". Women HERE tend to worry about shit like that, and it's constantly around them, the negative remarks, the looks, the commentaries that we can all do without.



I can say that yes, L.A. is very superficial but that I met my husband (a BHM) in L.A. and that it was rather easy for him to date women. 
Have you ever thought that maybe it's not the fat that initally attracts but the personality? Take for instance the media. Throughout the years it has been common place for a thin (or curvy) women to be paired with a BHM (from The Honeymooners to King of Queens). Is it because there are no women who are outed FFA's? If that's the case, again, I would say that one shoulod focus on personality and getting to know another then bring up sexual pleasures and lifestyles.

For those curious, here is what the hubby looks like.






Oh and p.s., last time I checked, Chicago (where Ivy and I live) is the THIRD largest city in the U.S.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 11, 2006)

Well this isn't The Honeymooners, The Flintstones, Family Guy, The Simpsons, or The King of Queens, and as far as fat women getting dates, I know a lot of fat women and they have no problem finding FA's, it's us Fat Boys that don't find FFA's. I mean I'm not new, I didn't just hatch or was beamed down from another planet, I know what I'm talking about for HERE, New York City...1.2 miles NorthEast of the World Trade Center - THAT's what I'm talking about....


----------



## estrata (Apr 11, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Look at sitcoms. Cute fat husbands with skinny wives is a popular trend.



The King of Queens is so cute.

Hey, they’re in New York!

But really, big cities scare the bejesus outta me. Everyone is so fit and wearing designer clothes and drinking Starbucks. I like the quiet, nerdy people. But if they live in big cities, they’re usually hiding just like I would be. ^_^

Except for Denver. Denver is da bomb. 

BTW NYC, I _still_ maintain that all guys who don't have girls complain that it's impossible for them to get girls because of something that's wrong with them. But really, people just don't meet at often as they make it seem on TV. Take my husband. I was his first girlfriend, and he was 29 when I met him! And he is smart, sweet, thin, and damn fine. But you know, that's just the way it goes. Just don't get cynical, the right girl will come along.

Man, I sound like somebody’s mother….


----------



## Ivy (Apr 11, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Well this isn't The Honeymooners, The Flintstones, Family Guy, The Simpsons, or The King of Queens, and as far as fat women getting dates, I know a lot of fat women and they have no problem finding FA's, it's us Fat Boys that don't find FFA's. I mean I'm not new, I didn't just hatch or was beamed down from another planet, I know what I'm talking about for HERE, New York City...1.2 miles NorthEast of the World Trade Center - THAT's what I'm talking about....




No it's not. But as I said, I know quite a few girls in NYC with fat boyfriends. One of my friends out there (a skinny girl) is dating a big guy. He's about 5'7 and 320 pounds. And as I mentioned before, I know several other girls out there ALL dating big guys. FFAs are everywhere.

No one wants to date a whiner.
End of story.

I'm not trying to be a bitch but if you whine and whine and whine, NO ONE will want to date you.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 11, 2006)

estrata said:


> The King of Queens is so cute.
> 
> Hey, theyre in New York!
> 
> ...



Not all city people are like that!! I don't wear designer clothes-- my rent is way to high for that, Starbucks tastes like poo water, and I am quiet and a wee bit nerdy. I don't hide really, but you'd never catch me in a night club or bar!

And it is hard to meet people.. thank god for the internet!


----------



## estrata (Apr 11, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Not all city people are like that!! I don't wear designer clothes-- my rent is way to high for that, Starbucks tastes like poo water, and I am quiet and a wee bit nerdy. I don't hide really, but you'd never catch me in a night club or bar!
> 
> And it is hard to meet people.. thank god for the internet!



Lol, you sound just like me! You even say "poo water".  How do you manage being around all those people all the time? ACK!

And my itnernet nickname used to be Ivy McKnight when I was little, LOL. I'm in Madison, btw. Not to far away. Maybe it's something about being a midwest FFA. Makes you say things like poo water....

Exactly, I just e-mailed NYC and told him that you can't find nice girls like us in bars and things, which is why the internet is a godsend!


----------



## Ivy (Apr 11, 2006)

estrata said:


> Lol, you sound just like me! You even say "poo water".  How do you manage being around all those people all the time? ACK!
> 
> And my itnernet nickname used to be Ivy McKnight when I was little, LOL. I'm in Madison, btw. Not to far away. Maybe it's something about being a midwest FFA. Makes you say things like poo water....
> 
> Exactly, I just e-mailed NYC and told him that you can't find nice girls like us in bars and things, which is why the internet is a godsend!



Hahaha! See, the thing is, I loooove those kinds of people. 

I'm not an FFA though, I just LOVE men and happen to be dating a very cute chubster at the moment. God, he's adorable. hahahaa.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 11, 2006)

I've looked online, in bars, through friend, all over, no girl HERE wants to date me. I speak to plenty of great women online NOT in New York, they are interested in me and vice versa but I'm not gonna 'date' someone in like Boise, Idaho - ya know what I mean. As for me, I think I'm a pretty good guy, I've treated all my ex's great, I got personality to spare, funny, smell really good (a girl actually told me once, you know for a big guy you smell great, I know a few big guys that need to like you know wash better). So I dunno what else to do, I'm not an asshole, and I'm not a rap thug guy either, which seems to be the big trend now. I'm a leader, not a follower, that's why they call me The General.


----------



## PolarKat (Apr 11, 2006)

How can I put this..


BigFusionNYC said:


> I've treated all my ex's great, I got personality to spare, funny, smell really good, I'm not an asshole, and I'm not a rap thug guy either, which seems to be the big trend now. I'm a leader, not a follower, that's why they call me The General.



Examing that bit up there, if you meet a man/woman and that's her opening line, what would be the proper course of action..
A. Turn and run
B. Turn and run
C. Turn and run

I don't profess to completely understand any other person, women even less. Yes, it's by far more common to see men dating larger women, even this board is proof @ 100:1 ratio. 
So you've been dealt the short end of the stick, you got screwed. The truth is, it's your fault. Being bitter over it just makes you less attractive, especially when you're pointing the fault at others. 
You're single, that's something I've become an unfortunate expert on, but I don't deny that on many levels it's my own doing. I don't have any expectations that anyone should find me attractive, people have their choices, and it's their lives, and blaming them for it is just detrimental to yourself as a person. 
How about taking all this extra time alone to learn more about yourself, or do things to improve yourself, widen your scope on life and the world around you, learn a little more about yourself, so you can add more to your plate, than "smells good, and funny"...


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 11, 2006)

Well Kat I didn't make a list about things about me that are good, I'm not here trying to sell myself and shit, anyone who talks to me for a good 10 minutes can see what I'm all about and see how I interact with the world. The point is I'm not here like wahh boo hoo no one wants me, I'm just saying I know fat guys that are in the same boat and they're pretty cool guys and well rounded persons BUT the women in this area in the 21-30 age range do not see past the number projected by the scale. As for your 100:1 ratio on fat guys getting dates more than fat girls, I don't know where you see that, I mean I know many large women, my friends know large women and they don't have lack of dates, the fat guys on the other hand, of all creeds and backgrounds and social status are mostly alone. I don't know why none of you can see that point of view I'm giving, I'm not blowing smoke up your assaes, it's true. It's all DAMN true. I guess I have that whole 'nice guy' thing down pat as they say where the women I know are like "oh I'd love to date a nice guy" and who do they date, the asshole. On top of the nice guy-ness I have the fat-ness on top of that. klik


----------



## PolarKat (Apr 11, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Well Kat I didn't make a list about things about me that are good, I'm not here trying to sell myself and shit, anyone who talks to me for a good 10 minutes can see what I'm all about and see how I interact with the world. The point is I'm not here like wahh boo hoo no one wants me, I'm just saying I know fat guys that are in the same boat and they're pretty cool guys and well rounded persons BUT the women in this area in the 21-30 age range do not see past the number projected by the scale. As for your 100:1 ratio on fat guys getting dates more than fat girls, I don't know where you see that, I mean I know many large women, my friends know large women and they don't have lack of dates, the fat guys on the other hand, of all creeds and backgrounds and social status are mostly alone. I don't know why none of you can see that point of view I'm giving, I'm not blowing smoke up your assaes, it's true. It's all DAMN true. I guess I have that whole 'nice guy' thing down pat as they say where the women I know are like "oh I'd love to date a nice guy" and who do they date, the asshole. On top of the nice guy-ness I have the fat-ness on top of that. klik



The 100-1 (100fa's to 1ffa) I was refering to was the other way around, it's much easier for larger women to find men. I'm agreeing with you on this... completely, and it's not just "single syndrome" like the ladies were discussing on this, It's just the bitter reality. This site wasn't made for BHM's, haven't even found anything online that was geared to BHM's, it's all BBW, and the BHM part is tacked on as an afterthought, which just showes the supply/demand.
What I'm saying is that because of this, we're playing real bad odds, but it's our fault/problem. People are attracted to what they like, and that's life, the easiest thing you can do do get better odds is.. get thin. If you can't do that then you just have to better yourself, plus get out and meet new people, take courses (salsa.. painting etc..). if FA's are 1 in 100, then you'll need to meet several hundred people before you hook up. That's reality, and don't look at it from the negative, look at it from the positive, something rare is something precious..


----------



## Obesus (Apr 11, 2006)

estrata said:


> P.S. Am I the only one who wants to do some matchmaking with Ladyrose and Obesus? I mean, San Francisco and Washington State ain't that far apart.... ^_^



Oh gosh, Estrata, do not think I have not hovered long, thoughtfully, spiritually and deeply over that possibility...but the fact of life is that I am leading the strange dual life of healthcare administrator by day and artist by night...it just doesn't leave a whole lot of time for commitment and I am just naturally a person a commitment and strong passions...I have to do justice to my relationships...that is just the way I am wired...my path through life at this point does seem to hold me back from the deep relationship that I crave...but I continue to read Dante's "La Vita Nuovo"...and ponder....ponderously:bow:


----------



## Obesus (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh oh.....I am in trouble here...grouchy old holy man muttering about obscure magickal incantations and fringey cultural oddities....oooooooh....I am in big trouble here.... 


la_fille_dodue said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe it's not the fat that initally attracts but the personality?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 12, 2006)

I've lived in Manhatten, and people there are totally trend-bound. But just through the tunnel in Jersey or over the bridge into Queens and things are totally different. Queens and Long Island have a higher concentration of NAAFA members than anywhere else in the country. Manhatten never had a successful local chapter, correct me if I'm wrong. 

There's also age. Twenty-somethings are often still caught up in what others think, although that really seems to vanish sometime between 25 and 30 for most people, if they are ever going to mature. College age is bad as people are caught up in group-think much of the time. There are sororities where the girls choose each other's boyfriends "You take Chad, and I get Brad. Cindy, you're the fat one so sorry you get stuck with George."


----------



## tankgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Ok, what Obesus and I were talking about were LARGE CITIES, not the midwest. I live in NYC only one place is more superficial or shallow in this country, L.A. Believe me, I've had friends of my ex's say "why are you with him, you're so pretty, you can get a thin guy". Women HERE tend to worry about shit like that, and it's constantly around them, the negative remarks, the looks, the commentaries that we can all do without.


 

Large cities? Spokane is not lage, but everyone here is shallower than a parking lot puddle. And we have some flat fuckin parking lots here too.
I've heard a similar line to an ex of mine.... and he was gone the day after. Fly by night an all that. And I'm not even huge.
Here, the men worry about it, the women worry about it, and anyone who has more than a 34" waist just hides. Poof, gone. Saiyonara, or however that's spelled.
Spokane would fit into Phoenix Metro area a good five or six times. Seattle, three, maybe five times. NY? No idea, but prolly again, three to five times, maybe more.
They're building another Starfucks drivethrough here, too (it'll be the 7th). And we have Hooters now. Two malls. The city itself has split into two big cities with a FUCKload of suburbs.
Fuck your poo water (I like that!!!), fuck the khaki wearing, bowel-cancer fixating, minivan and SUV drivers who think that YOU ARE the contents of your wallet and that's IT....

When I get out of WA, NY is near the top on my list of places to go.
Perhaps I'll add you to my list of people to visit there, Fusion. I know the difference tween nice guys and nice assholes. *chuckles* It's a fine line.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 12, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> I've lived in Manhatten, and people there are totally trend-bound. But just through the tunnel in Jersey or over the bridge into Queens and things are totally different. Queens and Long Island have a higher concentration of NAAFA members than anywhere else in the country. Manhatten never had a successful local chapter, correct me if I'm wrong.



See this is what I'm talking about, someone that knows what it's like in Manhattan and can give me a good viewpoint, I mean everyone has their ideas of how NYC is, but the fact of the matter is, you don't know what it's like if you've never been there (a 2 week visit 4 years ago doesn't count either) lol 

I've never even thought of the NAAFA being ANYWHERE close to Manhattan, I'll have to look into that


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 12, 2006)

tankgirl said:


> They're building another Starfucks drivethrough here, too (it'll be the 7th). And we have Hooters now. Two malls. The city itself has split into two big cities with a FUCKload of suburbs.
> Fuck your poo water (I like that!!!), fuck the khaki wearing, bowel-cancer fixating, minivan and SUV drivers who think that YOU ARE the contents of your wallet and that's IT....
> 
> When I get out of WA, NY is near the top on my list of places to go.
> Perhaps I'll add you to my list of people to visit there, Fusion. I know the difference tween nice guys and nice assholes. *chuckles* It's a fine line.



Fuck that fucking poo water is right, I like coffee not to cost 3049 dollars a cup and I don't want it to have a poopy aftertaste. I agree with your yuppie larvae Starshmucks drinking coffeehouse iluminati hating ways, They need to all get in the same minivan and move the hell away from me!

So if you are ever in NY look me up, we can fun of the Starschmucks people and heckle them and such. :eat1:


----------



## William (Apr 12, 2006)

Give me Mobil "Green Mountain"!!!!!!!!!! Any day!!!

or if you are in my neigborhood:

http://www.sonocaffeine.com/

http://www.sonocaffeine.com/pages/pictures.htm

About the same price as Starbucks but with real atmosphere 

William




BigFusionNYC said:


> Fuck that fucking poo water is right, I like coffee not to cost 3049 dollars a cup and I don't want it to have a poopy aftertaste. I agree with your yuppie larvae Starshmucks drinking coffeehouse iluminati hating ways, They need to all get in the same minivan and move the hell away from me!
> 
> So if you are ever in NY look me up, we can fun of the Starschmucks people and heckle them and such. :eat1:


----------



## EvaDestruction (Apr 12, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Ok, what Obesus and I were talking about were LARGE CITIES, not the midwest. I live in NYC only one place is more superficial or shallow in this country, L.A. Believe me, I've had friends of my ex's say "why are you with him, you're so pretty, you can get a thin guy". Women HERE tend to worry about shit like that, and it's constantly around them, the negative remarks, the looks, the commentaries that we can all do without.



youre living smack dab in the epitome of diversity. dont give me that 

i would have to say that there are an innumerable amount of people who are attracted to what we're attracted to, yet either dont know of like, .. a "community" for it, or maybe even consider it anything.

i forget who said this weeks back, but it certainly stuck with me, since ive been battling, myself, with what i know i like and what i dont;

some like red heads. some like blondes. some like husky guys with something to 'em.


----------



## estrata (Apr 12, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Oh gosh, Estrata, do not think I have not hovered long, thoughtfully, spiritually and deeply over that possibility...but the fact of life is that I am leading the strange dual life of healthcare administrator by day and artist by night...it just doesn't leave a whole lot of time for commitment and I am just naturally a person a commitment and strong passions...I have to do justice to my relationships...that is just the way I am wired...my path through life at this point does seem to hold me back from the deep relationship that I crave...but I continue to read Dante's "La Vita Nuovo"...and ponder....ponderously:bow:



Aw, com'on, that's fear talk'n that is. Even Batman has time for relationships, and think about what he's playing by night!

Seriously, though, you just need to find the right woman. A woman that shares at least some of your passions, probably being deeply committed to a relationship the #1 of those. I'm a work-a-holic freelance artist, full time student, and part time graphic designer. But I'm a wife first, and I have a pretty perfect, committed, deep and meaningful in every way, relationship with my husband.

However, that does mean I don't have time to have any friends. So if you have friends that you want to keep, I'm not sure what to do with that. 

And NYC, get the hell outta Manhattan! I lived there for 2 months studying at SVA and I nearly went insane. Honestly, Manhattan was only made for skinny posers who drink poo water. You’re not in your element, boy, and that’s why you can’t find any women similar to you. 

Or at least, that’s my very professional opinion. I'm sure my counseling has changed everyone’s lives. Thank you, thank you. I’ll be here all week!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 12, 2006)

estrata said:


> And NYC, get the hell outta Manhattan! I lived there for 2 months studying at SVA and I nearly went insane. Honestly, Manhattan was only made for skinny posers who drink poo water. Youre not in your element, boy, and thats why you cant find any women similar to you.
> 
> Or at least, thats my very professional opinion. I'm sure my counseling has changed everyones lives. Thank you, thank you. Ill be here all week!



See, you have to LIVE here for an amount to time to know what I'm talking about, just like Laura did  :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 13, 2006)

So I went outside today and looked rather Debonairre (lol) and I got a new DVD and I went to see the records (on vinyl so yes they are records) and I tried to approach a few girls and they looked at me like I had 9 heads. I wasn't rude or pervy or nothing, just like oh that's a pretty cool record and such.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought the city motto for New York was:

"Don't Make Eye Contact!"

It was when I lived there!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Apr 15, 2006)

The one I experienced when I lived in NJ and commuted to Manhattan every day was, "Don't slow down, no matter what."

If you fell on the ground from a heart attack everyone 3 people deep would curse you and your ancestors for slowing their commute down 30 seconds because you made them climb over or around your cooling body.  

The plus side was I got to commute through the WTC and see it every day. And at the time I had waist-length hair (ponytailed, but forced to be in a suit and tie) to combat the personalityless corporate zombies. The negatives were, well, many. :bow:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 16, 2006)

Well said AZ WOLF the people here think the absolute worst about everyone. If someone ok says like oh good morning, they look at you like you have 7 heads, but if some thuggy guy says something ridiculous to a group of girls they all giggle and love it. I don't get it, have I missed something? Did I like you know miss a memo cuz I was out to lunch?


----------



## missaf (Apr 17, 2006)

Friendliness is going the way of the doe-doe in larger cities, I think. Everyone lays low and minds their own business. That's why I live in a small town, they're much more friendly in most cases.

That being said, any fat person anywhere gets a large smile and hello from me


----------



## estrata (Apr 17, 2006)

I know when I'm in a big city I have to stop myself from smiling at the people who pass because I get the feeling it either makes them really uncomfortable or they want to call the men in the white jackets on me.

NOT THE MEN IN THE WHITE JACKETS!!!

Honestly, in Madison you always smile at a person when you walk by them. And if someone doesn't smile back it's considered a bit rude. And Madison isn't small by any means. But it's not big enough to have that horrible big city attitude.

And this is all the big cities I've been to. In England, France, Italy, Japan, and of course the USA.

Though Amsterdam is strangely different. I love Amsterdam. Everyone is tall like me. And people thought I lived there - they would start speaking dutch at me and I would just stare blankly at them. So obviously my manic smiling didn't get me ostracized like in all other big cities.


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> See my problem is the fact that nowadays most women in my age group want the guys that look like boys......,



Hey, just a couple of thoughts to maybe consider. Not saying I'm right about any of this, just things you might want to look at and decide for yourself if there is any applicability.

Maybe it is your 'crowd?' I mean, maybe you happen to like the sort of place, the sort of action, the sort of scene, the sorts of activities, that tends to attract the more image concious? Maybe think of something or somewhere that would normally be totally not your scene, and go check it out, see what it is like.

Maybe you happen to attracted to image concious women? That is, maybe when you walk into the room of fifty women, the dozen or so that are apt to really notice are the image concious ones? Next time you are somewhere, after you've picked out the women you are interested in, try literally counting every other woman within eye sight, and see how many you didn't note originally. Then check if any of them are paying attention to you.

Maybe you are giving off a vibe that might not tend to appeal to FFA? Of course there is a huge variety of FFA, so you are bound to hit it with some of them--but ask some female friends what sort of vibe they think you give off, and see if that is what you want to be seen as.

Maybe it is in part your age group and location--in NYC probably most women at age 26 are a ways from settling down, and frankly I think most people get more honest about what they are attracted to when they are looking for something permanent. Have you ever considered older women?

I guess what I'm really saying is, you've experienced one thing, but a lot of other people here are saying that isn't what they've seen the world to be like. Let's assume everyone is telling the truth.....so maybe there is something in how you are experiencing the world that is within your control, that can bring you closer to other people's experiences.

Best of luck!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I for one don't go talk to the Prada wearing Gucci bag holding woman obviously, I approach all types of women from all backgrounds and age groups, I don't present myself as a desperate fat guy, I can be a lot of things but I'm not desperate. I don't go up and say "damn boo you is fine as hell, i'd fuck yo daddy just for makin' ya" and shit like that. I had a point...I lost it...I don't know what I was gonna say (I got up to get a glass of water between "shit like that" and "I had a point") blah!

OH! I know lol I had to come re-edit! I'm not talking about THE WORLD I'm talking about MANHATTAN, NEW YORK CITY, that's what I'm talking about. I really don't care about the opinions on the small towns in the mid-west because I'm not there. I'm not trying to be mean it's just I'm HERE, I been HERE in NYC with my nose stuck in it since the Day I was born, I'm one of the small percentage of people that live in New York that was actually born in New York. So yeah, that's what I'M talking about. Here, NYC, now, today, not "i went to nyc 4 years ago and saw some fat guys with girls" 

People just don't seem to understand what I mean, they're not here, they don't see it first-hand, they don't experience first-hand. A lot of my friends have similar problems and have similar experiences. So I do have evidence to back this all up, I'm not blowing smoke up your ass.


----------



## missaf (Apr 17, 2006)

...

I think someone is a tad fed up with Manhattan! 

If you're not gettin' what you want, maybe it's time for a change of pace.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been fed up with Manhattan since about 1998 actually, but guys with no connections, no one in a different part of the country, and not enough capital to get up and move don't just get up and move. I need a drink.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 18, 2006)

I know that Manhattenites forget this sometimes, but you don't need a passport or any immunizations to visit a club in Jersey or Queens!!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 18, 2006)

They're just as bad, and I hate clubs. On top of that you need to drive in Jersey or Queens, Queens was built by morons, worse than the ones who designed the West Village.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Once upon a time (1994-1995) I worked in Manhattan. I made the same observations BigFusion is posting about here (And I was fit then) and I ran screaming.


----------



## missaf (Apr 19, 2006)

I guess my point is there's no reason to be miserable. If ya don't like where you're living and it doesn't fit your needs, change it. It can be done if you really want it to happen.


----------



## Tad (Apr 19, 2006)

missaf said:


> I guess my point is there's no reason to be miserable. If ya don't like where you're living and it doesn't fit your needs, change it. It can be done if you really want it to happen.



Yah, that is what I was trying to get at. Sounds like you have been in this situation long enough to know it isn't working for you. So if you don't like it, figure out how to change it. The change may not be easy, but if you don't change, don't expect the world to change for you.

-Ed


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah let me just get my stuff together and move to _________


----------



## Ivy (Apr 19, 2006)

missaf said:


> I guess my point is there's no reason to be miserable. If ya don't like where you're living and it doesn't fit your needs, change it. It can be done if you really want it to happen.



amen to this.

i'm originally from ohio.
i moved to chicago in january.
i didn't know a single person in this city.
i receive no financial help from ANYONE in my family.
and the only person who was supportive of my decision to move was my mother.

i pay for my private college, my apartment, my groceries, and everything else i do entirely on my own.
i was barely 20 as of january when i moved.
it can be done if you really, really want to.
so stop bitching and *do something.*


maybe your whole unhappiness with where you live is effecting the way you present yourself whether you realize it or not. if you seem like a cranky, unhappy dude, a chick most likely is not going to be interested in you.

i'm not saying pack your shit and move tomorrow, but start saving to move. start doing research on cool cities you might like. start job hunting elsewhere. whatever. it's not like someone chained you to the island of manhattan and said "you can't leave! you're stuck here forever! hahaha! deal with it, sucka!"

besides..

rent is much, much, much cheaper just about anywhere else you could think of moving.


----------



## Tad (Apr 20, 2006)

Ivy said:


> i'm originally from ohio.
> i moved to chicago in january.
> i didn't know a single person in this city.
> i receive no financial help from ANYONE in my family.
> ...



Hey Ivy, I'm thinking you are probably already well aware of this, but you rock.

-Ed


----------



## Stuffa (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay, I'm delurking to get in on this.

First, yes, I'm an FFA. But I've dated guys who were everything from about 120lbs to around 550lbs. 

Most people would say "Why would you date a guy that big?" Whereas the folks here might say "Why would you date a guy that small?" Anyway, the answer to both questions is "Because they were great guys." Fun, flirtatious, charming. There is something about a guy who can look you right in the eye and let you know that he's listening to you, and only you, and what you think matters to him. 

The trick is to find the one that will look you in the eye so you can do that. And it sounds like NYC ain't the place. Moving? Sure, moving is scary - I've moved twice now to places I have never even seen, once to another country. But it's a fresh start, and it's cool - it works out. 

Me, I'd say "Head west, young man." There's a shortage of hot fat men everywhere, you could do something to redress the balance. And do what you're doing, keep talking to women, make yourself seem approachable, because sooner or later you'll find that someone's been watching you and nervous about making the first move. But if you're open to receiving it, she will. 

Oh, and a tip: if a woman invites you to coffee, even at your hated Starbucks, GO! She wants ta getcha nekkid!


----------



## Ivy (Apr 21, 2006)

edx said:


> Hey Ivy, I'm thinking you are probably already well aware of this, but you rock.
> 
> -Ed



Thank you Ed.  I do my best to be awesome at life.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 25, 2006)

Again with the &@#&-ing moving. You need money to move away, not like a few hundred bucks either like 6-7,000 dollars to set up and get a job and such and not be like i have 2.48 in my checking account left uh-oh! lol

Also, I'm not irrate and cranky - I vent here, but when I'm out, I'm not sitting in the corner sulking in my drink.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 25, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Again with the &@#&-ing moving. You need money to move away, not like a few hundred bucks either like 6-7,000 dollars to set up and get a job and such and not be like i have 2.48 in my checking account left uh-oh! lol
> 
> Also, I'm not irrate and cranky - I vent here, but when I'm out, I'm not sitting in the corner sulking in my drink.




Quit your freaking bitching and DO SOMETHING.

Start saving so you CAN move away if that is what you want. Maybe part of your whole not getting girls thing is you come across as a whiney, angry man. No one wants to sleep with a whiner.

This is all so repetitive. You obviously don't want to actually do something about your situation and just want to bitch. Have fun with that dude.

And as a side note, you dont need 6-7,000 to move if youre planning on getting an apartment. I have 3,000 in my account when I moved and I live in a nice neighborhood in a nice apartment in a city with high rent.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 25, 2006)

And where exactly am I going to go? Everyone and everything I know is here in this City. I don't have relatives elsewhere really, everyone is located here, in NYC. I'm definitely not moving to Puerto Rico which is the only other place I have family.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 25, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> And where exactly am I going to go? Everyone and everything I know is here in this City. I don't have relatives elsewhere really, everyone is located here, in NYC. I'm definitely not moving to Puerto Rico which is the only other place I have family.



ummm, anywhere?
there's a whole lot of world out there.
who cares if you dont know anyone? you'd meet people. it's a good expirence.


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> And where exactly am I going to go? Everyone and everything I know is here in this City. I don't have relatives elsewhere really, everyone is located here, in NYC. I'm definitely not moving to Puerto Rico which is the only other place I have family.



Step 1: Figure out what sort of job you want to be doing.
Step 2: Figure out where would be a cool place to be doing it.
Step 3: Start hitting the job hunt web sites. Post your resume, run searches on jobs. While you are busy job hunting, don't indulge much, don't use vacation time, put off needed expenses as much as possible.
Step 4: Find job. Getting moving expenses would be a bonus, but may not be realistic while job hunting.
Step 5: Somehow, manage to move. In 48 hours you can drive a U-Haul a hell of a long way, with enough coffee, and it will cost you less than a grand for rental and gas, worse case. For a week long rental you can cross the country. You've already paid last month's rent on your current apartment, so that should be able to cover firts month's rent on a new place--and few places are as expensive as New York. Your first apartment in the new place might be a bit of a dump, but you can move up later.
Step 6: Take advantage of being a nerd, go find your kind of nerd activities, most nerds are pretty open to adding to their circle.

And if you don't like it? Eh, in a year or two you move home, wiser for the experience.

I know it is not that easy, but really....it can be done. How many people sold everything they had and left everything they knew and got on a ship to go across the Atlantic to the New World, and were thrilled to have the chance? You are still never more than a phone call or mouse click away from the people you know these days.

So really, finding something new is easy, really--it is letting go of what you have now that is hard. 

From what you wrote, I had the impression that what you have right now was weighing you down, but odds on I'm way off base, and maybe it is something you do want to hold onto.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 25, 2006)

See EDX has a more feasible plan, work things out first THEN move, not just get my stuff together and go like IVY thinks I should. And realistically, the people I have here are worth staying for, I'd have a very hard time finding someone who has a crew like mine.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 25, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> See EDX has a more feasible plan, work things out first THEN move, not just get my stuff together and go like IVY thinks I should. And realistically, the people I have here are worth staying for, I'd have a very hard time finding someone who has a crew like mine.



uh, where did I say to pack your shit up and just leave? i never said that. infact, I said just the opposite.

"i'm not saying pack your shit and move tomorrow, but start saving to move. start doing research on cool cities you might like. start job hunting elsewhere. whatever. it's not like someone chained you to the island of manhattan and said "you can't leave! you're stuck here forever! hahaha! deal with it, sucka!"

and

"start saving so you CAN move away if that is what you want."

you get an a+ for reading comprehension.


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> realistically, the people I have here are worth staying for, I'd have a very hard time finding someone who has a crew like mine.



Heh, I figured you had reasons for haning on.

Just one thing, really good friends, you are always friends. You don't see each other for ten years, you meet up again, and you'll still get along. Not saying you should go away and not see them for ten years or anything, just that if you venture somewhere else for a bit and don't see them much for a while....they'll still be your friends.

For what it is worth, a group of us got together while we were in university and basically decided "Damn we have too much fun together to just let life slowly pull us apart." So we made the group a little more formal, and a few times a year plan an event for the guys to get together, and often all 11 can't make, especially given that we are scattered in about four different cities, many are married and/or have kids, we all have work, and so on. But the guys make a real effort, and we usually make at least nine or ten, and every time we have one hell of a time, laugh until we can't breathe, stay up way later than responsible adults should, and wake up the next morning remarkably free of hangovers just because when you are so freaking happy hangovers dare not intrude much. It sucks that we don't get together much more than that, but we still do get together, even though organizing this group is like herding cats. If we can do it, I'm sure you could too.

-Ed


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah that is all true EDX but here is my point of view, if I move, then I become the fat guy some people on here think I am. Sit home, don't do anything, have no friends, doesn't hang out, and just eats and sulks. I don't do any of those things now, moving will cause it I believe because what the hell am I gonna do in a place where I know nothing or anyone?


----------



## loves2laugh (Apr 30, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> They're just as bad, and I hate clubs. On top of that you need to drive in Jersey or Queens, Queens was built by morons, worse than the ones who designed the West Village.





hey you got to be tough to drive around queens- we have the streets set up to separate the men from the boys and to keep tourists out! hahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 5, 2006)

The only place in Queens that I go to is Shea Stadium. Which is where I was tonight (thurs.) and was on Diamond Vision, and I'll be there tonight (fri.) I love it when I can say tonight and mean 2 different days lol.


----------



## loves2laugh (May 5, 2006)

oh jorge right around there is the science museum and a petting zoo- the petting zoo is a little gross as you walk away with a lot of goat and sheep saliva on your hands! but its a good time on a nice afternoon if you are carrying some hand sanitizer with you! hahahahhahahah


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 6, 2006)

BEST GAME EVERRRRR!!!! METS WIN 8-7 in the 14th inning!!! STANDS WERE SHAKING! I GOT NO VOICE!!!! I WAS ON DIAMOND VISION!!!! LONG LIVE COWBELL-MAN and MR. MET!!!

That is all.

View attachment Diamond Vision Jorge.jpg


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 6, 2006)

I saw a game in Shea. I grew up not far from Philly and I can say so far Shea is the worst park I've ever seen a game in. Seriously no offense to you, Jorge, but that park is just crap. I defended The Vet in Philly (Built in the same era) until I realized how much it sucked, too.

But it's a good environment to suck down lots of of dogs.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (May 9, 2006)

AZ_Wolf said:


> I saw a game in Shea. I grew up not far from Philly and I can say so far Shea is the worst park I've ever seen a game in. Seriously no offense to you, Jorge, but that park is just crap. I defended The Vet in Philly (Built in the same era) until I realized how much it sucked, too.
> 
> But it's a good environment to suck down lots of of dogs.



Hey man, the very was great. I'll always love it since in 6th grade my choir got to sing the national anthem.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 9, 2006)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Hey man, the very was great. I'll always love it since in 6th grade my choir got to sing the national anthem.



Well, the memories are great. My first game there was on my birthday in 1980, their only championship year. I even got my name on the scoreboard and a cheezy box of stuff (which I still have -- everything in the box is as I got it, except the Tastycakes which are, of course, very long gone.  ) I probably saw 50-75 games there (I could actually count since I saved and still have every ticket stub), many in box seats. I got to see Schmidt, Rose, Carlton, Ryan, and many others play in person. Not to mention some Eagles games. But the stadium still sucked.  I just never realized it then as a kid because that was all I knew.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 9, 2006)

Baseball is supposed to be loud and not have the comforts of home, it's supposed to be concrete and plastic seats, and the airplanes overhead from nearby LaGuardia make damn sure you yell louder for the Mets. 'Nuff Said.


----------



## ciccia (May 10, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Browsing the threads i'm asking myself aren't there any european FAs, FFAs, BBWs and BHMs..

You've been discussing the difficulty to find a FFA even in big US cities, but believe me it's worse in EU..
Worse, but not too bad - what i do know for sure is that there is at least one FFA here - obviously, myself.. However, i don't think that could be enough..

As for BHMs, we've got plenty of them of course. 
But what kind of pleasure is this if a man hates himself for being fat, gets undressed in the dark, buys the grandfather-style clothes that in his opinion hide his curves but in fact look ridiculous and show that he's ashame of his body, every day says he should go on a diet (while eating.. LOL), every months or so tries going on some and fails in a couple of hours, and then hates himself even more..

This is how i wanted to explain to my Love my past desperate deny to decline the FFA side ot my soul. 
Ok, FAT is actually a fetish. 
One can be turned on by some belly pics posted in internet, but, being with a real person, i care and respect (and in my opinion, the true care isn't what i consider to be good for him, but what he considers best for his own self), and don't want to be into feeling guilty each time i feel sexually aroused or just happy hearing him say the old pants don't fit anymore or accidentially catching his reflection in the mirror while he secrectly takes his clothes off. I'm not some violent beast. If he's not happy, neither am i. 
A BHM that doesn't accept and enjoy himself is more a trouble than anything else.

Here the researches on obesity show that the % of overweight people is 2-3 times smaller than in US. For every 30-40-year-old manager not only designer suit, but now also a gym almost every day is a must. Public transport is covered with diet advertising all over. My own friends that aren't fatter than me (to be defined actually slim, as i'm not fat neither) dream about losing several kilos, i sometimes i do too. People who get very moderate salaries are able to spend half of those on dieticians (and psychologists later, i guess). What a deamn brainwash.
The deamn brainwash that works too well in the society that is now meeting socialism as a political order, where people aren't independant any more and find it more comfortable to trust and to obey the State, the TV, the neighbour downstairs, whoever, than to try on their own and to draw their own conclusions.
The deamn brainwash that in relation to politics makes me angry and in relation to my right to have a normal private life - makes me simply sad.

I don't clearly know what do I want to say with the current post. Probably this is the beginning of a chain of posts that would become hints for an essay or a story. Probably not. These are the things that ramble on mind and i think that i'd better let it go here than terrify my Love over and over again.

Should i conclude something? Not now. This is a Something with no clear beginning and, hopefully or not, no pronounced ending.

See you again here.


----------



## Big-Phil (May 10, 2006)

Hi Ciccia,

wow..... As an european BHM, I have to admit the pressures here to be slim have been great.... The National Health Service (UK) has been sending me to diet experts since the age of eight and I have been told from a very early age, I was a fatty by peers, elders and doctors. 

However after a childhood like this I have to admit I was effected, then you add to this all of the TV adverts and posters on public transport etc...

Anyway it has taken me a while to get use to who and what I am. I have learnt to be myself and accept that I am different, I even look in the mirror and think looking good D

So here is one happy European BHM D 

Sadly there aren't any European FFAs near me at the moment

Phil


----------



## Tad (May 10, 2006)

ciccia said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Browsing the threads i'm asking myself aren't there any european FAs, FFAs, BBWs and BHMs..



Hey Ciccia--welcome! Great to see an FFA from (I think) Italy.

Your post might get lost down here at the end of this long thread--you might want to start a new thread to share your observations in, I think you'll get more responses that way.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## ciccia (May 11, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Hi Ciccia,
> 
> Anyway it has taken me a while to get use to who and what I am. I have learnt to be myself and accept that I am different, I even look in the mirror and think looking good D
> 
> ...



Hi Big-Phil

and thank you very much for your reply, i'm glad that the self-confident BHM class isn't extinct yet!

However i guess that we have to admit that in EU we (whoever having a fat issue) are definately a minority and this is quite a dissapointment..

I mean, yep, we can find each other on such boards as this one and talk it all over, but as for dating, or simply friendship, whatever real, and not virtual, relationship - it's almost impossible.

I live in Italy and i'm sure there are people like me here, the same regarding UK or whatever other place, but even within the borders of the same country the distances do exist! If, for example, i found some soul mates living in Naples or Sicily (I live in Milan), going there even once in a while for a cup of coffee and chatting wouldn't fit into the work and day-to-day life routine anyway.

I have abandoned IT sector not believing in it's great future and willing to do a more "real" job, and now i have to find myself spending my free time in front of the monitor.

It's close to a useless childish anger - the inner desire to cry "it's not just! it's not honest!" and to hide in a dark corner showing how mortified an offended i am..

Still, where do we normally meet our friends, love? At work, in vacation, downtown, in many places, that is - real places. And there's almost no chance to accidentially run into somebody of the same ideas about fat - with approximately a couple of them for a city with at least 5 million inhabitants.

I'm used to accept and respect myself the way i am and i hate to bother the others with my ideas if they're not interested.
Probably this is the reason for my staying on my own since the age of 18. 
Being a FFA is far from being a single uncommon side of my personality, and i have always believed that i can afford myself to be a little different as far as i can compesate for this with the excellent professional and personal qualities.
But the time comes for being stuffed with the occasional online romantic stories and one-night-stands.
Being in love, i don't think i should share just bed, home, habits, plans, etc., but much more, including the fat issue, as it regards both sexual life and psycological aspects.
Deamn me if this was easy to begin the topic!
But i recently did.
And met a dissaproval (not to use a stronger definition).
At first.
Then, realising i love him way too much, i tried to "switch off" whatever idea he considers irrelevant.
That aches.
I had to retry.
Where are we now?
Well, at the point of admitting, not accepting (yet? hope so.), neither appreciating (yet? dream so.), nor practicing (yet? don't even dare to dream so.)..
I completely understand. For him, who truly believes fat is ugly and unhealthy, my ideas are increadible and make no sense at all. No evidence, neither seeing me aroused and happy, doesn't change his concerns. And i'm not going to change them artificially, due to respect.
How do i react at the things that i consider inadequate? The same way. There's hardly something more to add.

"Who will live will see" - that's what an italian proverb says, so will we.

Who knows if the solution lays in finding a compromise, and what kind of a compromise could that possibly be. A compromise that would let us both not to feel guilty and satisfy by all means at the same time. I don't want to call it Utopia. I want to believe. I just want to live a normal couple life and feel fine together with him. It doesn't sound to be much. I hope. I attempt. 

I see that he does, too.

Apart from so called philosophy - 
few times he managed to laugh at my weird serious looks while i was trying to explain him what a fat fetishist may find sexy,
often he doesn't nervously take my hand off his belly when we're about to fall asleep,
once, when i, kind of kidding, asked for a strip when he was changing the pants, he moved his shirt up, let me see his wonderful stomach without sucking it in and, moreover, put his hands few centimeters in front of it as if thinking of what would it be like if bigger (i was so impressed that couldn't speak for quite a while);

he could learn how to "play" and possibly find it exciting;
he could understand that it's an advantage to know such a weakness of mine and use it when needing some favor;
i hope he would.

Should i complain? Should i feel sad?

Maybe,
because the things i described happen occasionally, when he feels generous enough to please me in a way that he, personally, doesn't appreciate that much;
because, even if he probably doesn't notice, i still control myself a lot (i don't think it'd be a good idea to grab his sweet love handles and say "my Love, how fat are you!" meaning how much i love him and his body - he would understand it the wrong way and would be offended, and so on..), i still prefer reading BHM WG stories to risking to bother him again, it still aches when i see him grab just a few carrots for dinner instead of hungrily eating whatever there is until being comfortably stuffed the way he often did before, the way he LOVES to eat;
because i see we both are confused and because i feel we both don't know how to behave with each other regarding my fetish.

To be continued? I bet.


----------



## ciccia (May 11, 2006)

edx said:


> Hey Ciccia--welcome! Great to see an FFA from (I think) Italy.-Ed



Right, Italy. Thanks! Actually i doubt that you'd see some more FFAs from here.. In case if you do let me know! 



edx said:


> Your post might get lost down here at the end of this long thread--you might want to start a new thread to share your observations in, I think you'll get more responses that way.
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed



Actually, i truly don't mind getting lost. I'd say i'm not looking for fame and i wouldn't be glad to handle a discussion with hundreds of participants involved - once in a while i've got to work too! 

I just feel a need for some space for the things, those slightly holy ones, that ache to be revealed, but that i'd better not manifest in the real life, at least not for the time being..

But thanks anyway!

Regards,
Ely.


----------



## ciccia (May 11, 2006)

I've been scrolling the thread page when i suddenly noticed a misprint in my post (in red):



ciccia said:


> This is how i wanted to explain to my Love my past desperate deny to decline the FFA side ot my soul.



It was definately supposed to be *"desire to decline"* or *"desire to deny"*,

Sorry


----------



## Big-Phil (May 11, 2006)

ciccia said:


> Hi Big-Phil
> 
> and thank you very much for your reply, i'm glad that the self-confident BHM class isn't extinct yet!
> 
> ...



well I am sure many readers agree with you here ) Who knows the next time I visit Milan we can have a coffee too ;o)


----------



## ciccia (May 11, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> well I am sure many readers agree with you here ) Who knows the next time I visit Milan we can have a coffee too ;o)



I'd love to!  You're invited for a pizza then!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 11, 2006)

hey Fusion..if you ever get down this away let me know and I'll take ya to the new ballpark here


----------



## Big-Phil (May 12, 2006)

ciccia said:


> I'd love to!  You're invited for a pizza then!



Well not sure about pizza ;o) may be some pasta.... I have a very good italian friend who is always letting me sample italian dishes ;o)


----------



## ciccia (May 15, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Well not sure about pizza ;o) may be some pasta.... I have a very good italian friend who is always letting me sample italian dishes ;o)



well then pasta  how many portions?  :eat1:


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (May 16, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> you need to drive in Jersey or Queens


You're probably right about New Jersey... my only experience with NJT (New Jersey Transit) is taking the bus from Port Authority to go see Springsteen at the Meadowlands... but Queens does have some decent public transportation. Unfortunately for me, I have to take a bus to get to the subway... that does suck... but, while I have to admit that it _does_ help, you don't _need_ to drive in Queens.



BigFusionNYC said:


> Queens was built by morons


How can you disrespect the borough that the 2006 World Champion New York Mets call home?


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (May 16, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> I WAS ON DIAMOND VISION!!!!



That was you? I was at that game... but I was in the upper level. And anyway I left early because the next day was Free Comic Book Day and I needed to get an early start.

Y'know, I hate it that they seem to only cater to the people in the field boxes when it comes to the trivia questions and the prizes and such, and from the perspective of the photo it looks like you were in the field boxes.

Still got your stadium tin?


----------



## Big-Phil (May 16, 2006)

ciccia said:


> well then pasta  how many portions?  :eat1:



Just the one at the moment - the doctor is watching me at the moment :O(


----------



## ciccia (May 17, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Just the one at the moment - the doctor is watching me at the moment :O(



what a pity.. well then it'd be a good idea to head off to Italy when your doctor goes on vacation


----------



## Big-Phil (May 17, 2006)

ciccia said:


> what a pity.. well then it'd be a good idea to head off to Italy when your doctor goes on vacation



Oh really and where would you recommend in Italy?


----------



## ciccia (May 17, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Oh really and where would you recommend in Italy?



countryside definately!


----------



## missaf (May 17, 2006)

ciccia said:


> countryside definately!




Definitely, the best wholesome foods on the countryside


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 17, 2006)

*travels back to italy*  im an italian chippy ya know


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2006)

missaf said:


> Definitely, the best wholesome foods on the countryside



i meant it regarding Italy, the rule's applied all over the world?


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> *travels back to italy*  im an italian chippy ya know



good news! may i ask if you're a BHM or a FA?


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 18, 2006)

ciccia said:


> i meant it regarding Italy, the rule's applied all over the world?



I've watched enough food and travel shows to say, yeah, my money's with this take -- the countryside will give you the best food of any country. It may not be as pretty as the frou-frou $30+ per plate restaurants, but it'll taste better and be more honest.

With the possible exception of Southeast Asia, and especially Vietnam. The stuff I've seen that's widely available and eaten in their markets makes my skin crawl. Oof! :shocked:


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2006)

AZ_Wolf said:


> I've watched enough food and travel shows to say, yeah, my money's with this take -- the countryside will give you the best food of any country. It may not be as pretty as the frou-frou $30+ per plate restaurants, but it'll taste better and be more honest.
> 
> With the possible exception of Southeast Asia, and especially Vietnam. The stuff I've seen that's widely available and eaten in their markets makes my skin crawl. Oof! :shocked:



And do the vietnamese actually eat?


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2006)

ciccia said:


> And do the vietnamese actually eat?



i meant "And *what* do the vietnamese actually eat?"

LOL


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 18, 2006)

The Vietnamese food I've had in the US has been good. But there on tv....and in other places in SE Asia, not much.

I didn't take notes watching the programs, but in general it was insects, snake parts, and other things that I'd never even consider eating before I ate my own shoes.


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2006)

AZ_Wolf said:


> The Vietnamese food I've had in the US has been good. But there on tv....and in other places in SE Asia, not much.
> 
> I didn't take notes watching the programs, but in general it was insects, snake parts, and other things that I'd never even consider eating before I ate my own shoes.



well one'd have to be as hungry as hell to dare to try those dishes!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 18, 2006)

ciccia said:


> well one'd have to be as hungry as hell to dare to try those dishes!



Exactly.


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2006)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Exactly.



then those who want to lose weight should head off to SE Asia  
(i hope that my boyfriend never will  )


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 18, 2006)

ciccia said:


> good news! may i ask if you're a BHM or a FA?



I'm a SFR! (semi-fat rodent)

i.e. I have a good appetite and lately its beginning to show


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I'm a SFR! (semi-fat rodent)
> 
> i.e. I have a good appetite and lately its beginning to show



may i kindly ask you to express "its beginning to show" in kg?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 18, 2006)

pre dimensions i was a tiny lil 135lb/61kg chippy

now i'm a 196 lb/89kg chippy


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 18, 2006)

The General has returned. That is all. LOL


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 18, 2006)

Let's set up weak walls vs. Shea Stadium.


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> pre dimensions i was a tiny lil 135lb/61kg chippy
> 
> now i'm a 196 lb/89kg chippy



not that much Chippy! what about 100? i bet 100 would suit you


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 19, 2006)

I have noticed in Europe that the countryside is where you hide all the fat people. It's rare to see anyone with a BMI over 22 in Paris unless they are a tourist or a cab driver, but in Strasbourg on the German border there are as many BHM's and BBW's as in any city in the U.S.

As a side note all the people in European airports are slim, which gives you the impression of a tremendous contrast with the U.S. But in Europe only the very wealthy travel by air, everyone else travels by rail. So European air travelers are the thin wealthy elite and the thin and beautiful service people hired to make contact with them. In the U.S., everyone flies and service people are rarely hired for their looks so you see much more of the fat middle and lower classes in U.S. airports.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 19, 2006)

ciccia said:


> not that much Chippy! what about 100? i bet 100 would suit you



we shall see. im having mixed feelings lately bout letting myself go any further


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 19, 2006)

FLARG! Eat up those Cheetos Chippy. Would a roll of nickels help the cause?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 19, 2006)

hehe an FFA would help the cause more


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 20, 2006)

so where are they louisiana FFA's?


----------



## ciccia (May 20, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> I have noticed in Europe that the countryside is where you hide all the fat people. It's rare to see anyone with a BMI over 22 in Paris unless they are a tourist or a cab driver, but in Strasbourg on the German border there are as many BHM's and BBW's as in any city in the U.S.
> 
> As a side note all the people in European airports are slim, which gives you the impression of a tremendous contrast with the U.S. But in Europe only the very wealthy travel by air, everyone else travels by rail. So European air travelers are the thin wealthy elite and the thin and beautiful service people hired to make contact with them. In the U.S., everyone flies and service people are rarely hired for their looks so you see much more of the fat middle and lower classes in U.S. airports.



Well, i wouldn't quite agree.. It's not true that only the very wealthy travel by air, i can't say i'm very wealthy but i actually prefer air to railway. But it depends more on the kind of job one does than on wealth. 

Usually managers, interpteneurs, etc, whoever involved in direct contact with people - care a lot about the appearance, i do too.

As for the countryside, yep, the % of bus drivers, craftsmen, etc, and unemployed is higher than in big cities; and in this case you're right, the appearance differs; those usually don't travel a lot and hardly could you notice them in the airports.


----------



## ciccia (May 20, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> we shall see. im having mixed feelings lately bout letting myself go any further



Why? Do you doubt about enjoying it (i don't think so  ), or are there any other reasons?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 22, 2006)

I think we lost the remnants of the original thread a bit LOL


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 22, 2006)

wheres my pie


----------



## ciccia (May 22, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> wheres my pie



right!! take a pie and lets see some more of that tummy in a short while!:eat1:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 23, 2006)

I want pie too!


----------



## ciccia (May 23, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> I want pie too!



every BHM (are you?  ) deserves a pie  bon apetit


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 23, 2006)

did i hear pie? i'll take one, please.


----------



## ciccia (May 23, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> did i hear pie? i'll take one, please.


 are you sure one is enough? i would suggest at least two :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 23, 2006)

ciccia said:


> are you sure one is enough? i would suggest at least two :eat2: :eat1:


i like the way you think


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 24, 2006)

ciccia said:


> every BHM (are you?  ) deserves a pie  bon apetit




I'm a fat guy lol - true story


----------



## ciccia (May 24, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> i like the way you think



just logics  if there's too much of pie you can leave some (but i hope you won't :eat1: ), but if the pie's not enough poor tummy may remain flat and hungry   :eat1:


----------



## ciccia (May 24, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> I'm a fat guy lol - true story



well then i'd better start to consider the idea of a regular pie supply chain from Italy to US


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (May 25, 2006)

I don't want to get political, but - does "Scooter" Libby eat "Scooter Pies" ?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 25, 2006)

ciccia said:


> just logics  if there's too much of pie you can leave some (but i hope you won't :eat1: ), but if the pie's not enough poor tummy may remain flat and hungry   :eat1:


i dont want my tummy to remain flat, so i shall EAT. :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 27, 2006)

my tummy is never flat, even when I lay down and it 'flattens" a bit lol


----------



## Morbid (May 27, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> I just wanted to post something since I had not written for a while. It's good to see the boards active, and I must reiterate how much better these boards are than the original ones. So I'm still looking for all the FFA's out there to chat with. It gets boring sitting here and seeing all the fakes. lol So what's good out there?!





I agree with you.. as a big man its hard to find women who will ike us for who we are and what we look like then the ones whoo go... ewwww you know...

I'm a big man looking for FFA ... so hit me back also ...

Morbid :bow:


----------



## Skinny_FFA (May 28, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> my tummy is never flat, even when I lay down and it 'flattens" a bit lol


nice to hear this *g* i saw a pic. It looks really :eat2: you layed down


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 28, 2006)

Yep, never gets flat lol, but then again, that's a good thing, because I like being a fat guy.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (May 29, 2006)

And i happened to like fat guys who like themselfs being fat. At another thread i´ve read you lost roughly 70 pounds. Why did you do THAT?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 29, 2006)

G. I found most of your 70 lbs.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 29, 2006)

Although, I do know that these exotic foods that you meantion are probably what most of these other nationalities were raised up with, they don't think anything of them at all. Heck, they may completely despise many of the foods that we totally enjoy. It is all in how you are raised and what nationality or region of the world you come from.

I for one would be a mere shadow of myself it I had to eat some of the various foods from many of the other lands relish. I watch this show on TV once in awhile with *Foods of Asia* and I can tell you one thing, *Grubs*, *Crickets*, *Bats*, *Monkey's Brains*, *Tarantulas* and *Scorpians* would *NEVER PASS THESE LIPS*! LOL


----------



## Big-Phil (May 29, 2006)

Skinny_FFA said:


> And i happened to like fat guys who like themselfs being fat.




I like myself as I am


----------



## BigFusionNYC (May 29, 2006)

I've always enjoyed being a fat guy and I like being fat in every way, I also am comfortable with myself and have no problem getting fatter, but lately I've been stressed and not eating much - hence the weight loss - I know it will come back though and I'll find the lost pounds


----------



## Obesus (May 30, 2006)

I suspect that the pounds did not wander very far, eh?  I know what you mean though...when I am stressed out, I stop eating...my stomach is always the first place that I feel nervous...I think this is interesting, since a lot of thin folks gain weight from stress-eating! Maybe there is a pattern, thin versus fat; maybe not...maybe I can get us some funding for research! 
In the meantime, I hope you are doing well back there...I am slowly unwinding from several years of hyper-stress, so I expect that my appetite might just pick up someday! :shocked: :eat1: 
Your erstwhile cousin, Obe-wan-kenobi! 
PS that cute receptionist who keeps handing me cheese danishes may help too! :bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> I've always enjoyed being a fat guy and I like being fat in every way, I also am comfortable with myself and have no problem getting fatter, but lately I've been stressed and not eating much - hence the weight loss - I know it will come back though and I'll find the lost pounds


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 31, 2006)

<---- Here's one.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jun 3, 2006)

Waves to Kitty


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2006)

Kitty waves back...


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jun 4, 2006)

Okay, so we know Kitty is here, and waving politely, where are the other FFA's?


----------



## missaf (Jun 4, 2006)

You didn't see me, I wasn't here.


----------



## MickRidem (Jun 4, 2006)

FFA right here. Married, sorry. I don't mind giving out compliments though! Too bad I couldn't see the pics in this thread.

New York is a tough town, I've not lived there but I have spent enough time there and I DO know what you're talking about. I really wish I had the magic answer for you.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 5, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Okay, so we know Kitty is here, and waving politely, where are the other FFA's?




Someone`s looking for nice FFA??? Well, Skinny´s back again


----------



## Kimbo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I am always looking for a nice FFA hahahaha


----------



## Obesus (Jun 5, 2006)

If everybody were to use the BHM Frappr Map...

http://www.frappr.com/bhmffa

...we would be able to *see* where everyone is! You can post _ANONYMOUSLY_ if you so desire! So far, we have an accurate portrayal of how spread out everyone is...but it helps to know *exactly* how spread out that is...it will also help to plan our first *LIVE* board event...which I am going to see happen in my lifetime, dammit! (Ahem, excuse my rough language!) Once we get the social circle a bit more established, things will be a touch perkier...and we all know that I am all about perkiness! Then we can move on to my upcoming thread about tantric sex! ACH! Oops! I got a bit carried away with my perky enthusiasm!    
It is important to me as a Holy Man to ease the suffering of others, so I am monitoring this whole thing like a hawk! :shocked: :bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> Okay, so we know Kitty is here, and waving politely, where are the other FFA's?


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jun 6, 2006)

I greatly admire your tenacity. I'm for a Vegas meeting only because I can play poker and craps while the 25-1 ratio BHM to non-BBW attendees meet.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 6, 2006)

Righteous! Errrrr...uhhhhh...you're probably right, but it is the "build the field and they will come" kinda' spirit here....the other reason we were thinking that Vegas would be the best option was the *buffets*...not that there is any one-track-mind kinda' thinking going on there with that one...nosireee, Bob! Oh...and if even ONE FFA dares to appear, then we can finally put to rest the eternal..."do they exist?" which has plagued philosophers for centuries upon millenia....who knows, they could just be random electrons meeting from wild cosmic currents on the board here! Maybe a BBW/FFA might be more likely to appear...we don't know, because it will just be a wild leap into the void. My own personal interest lies in architectural history and these articles on Vegas Architecture keep popping up in books on Postmodernism, so I figure that I can bring the digital camera and work on an art article at the same time! We all have our reasons, I am sure! :bow:   



AZ_Wolf said:


> I greatly admire your tenacity. I'm for a Vegas meeting only because I can play poker and craps while the 25-1 ratio BHM to non-BBW attendees meet.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jun 8, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Righteous! Errrrr...uhhhhh...you're probably right, but it is the "build the field and they will come" kinda' spirit here...QUOTE]
> 
> I think it's more like build the All You Can Eat Buffet and they will come...


----------



## Obesus (Jun 8, 2006)

There's the spirit! Uhhhhh....hmmmm...being a visionary can be lonely! :bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> I think it's more like build the All You Can Eat Buffet and they will come...


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jun 9, 2006)

Visionaries like us are far and few between, that's why we're visionaries, and not normal folk. LOL


----------



## Obesus (Jun 13, 2006)

You're a' telling me that we might be a might tad of a titch on the eccentric and introvertedly dreamy side? Whoa-dang! That would explain a heck of a lot!  
Hmmmm....better go do the usual nightly evocation of the 6th name of Marduk from the Simon Necronomicon, just to make sure that the Great Ancient Ones stay behind that big black DOOR tonight! :shocked:  
Still no date...but at least I am doing my part to make Earth a safer place!  



BigFusionNYC said:


> Visionaries like us are far and few between, that's why we're visionaries, and not normal folk. LOL


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jun 19, 2006)

' clears throat ' sonorus! LET IT BE KNOWN THAT THE GENERAL HAS RETURNED FROM EXILE - THANK YOU AND GOOD DAY!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jun 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd resurface this post and put it on page one. Where are you all hiding at now?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jun 26, 2006)

SHAMELESS PLUG!!!! http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=GeneralJKenobi


----------



## Goreki (Jun 30, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> SHAMELESS PLUG!!!! http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=GeneralJKenobi


*blinks*


WHOA!

Those are awesome!


----------



## missaf (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## bbanditx79 (Jul 2, 2006)

I'd heard of FFA, but I've never met one personally or known anyone whom has ... not that I really know alot of other big guys anyways. Anways you'd think in a city the size of Atlanta there'd be at least a handful of them around. Being I just joined up here maybe I'll finally meet a real one ...

Rodney


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 2, 2006)

bbanditx79 said:


> I'd heard of FFA, but I've never met one personally or known anyone whom has ... not that I really know alot of other big guys anyways. Anways you'd think in a city the size of Atlanta there'd be at least a handful of them around. Being I just joined up here maybe I'll finally meet a real one ...
> 
> Rodney



I know what you mean man in terms of cities man. I live near Chicago, and you would figure that out of about 5 million people between the city and the surrounding suburbs, there'd at least be a few FFA's


----------



## BlackWind (Jul 2, 2006)

_I'd heard of FFA, but I've never met one personally or known anyone whom has_

Yeah, same here. I mean, I've obviously had girlfriends and all that, even a fiancee, but I've never known any of them to actually dig the fact that I'm a big guy. When I started losing alot of weight at my current job, all the women I know were always telling me how good I looked, etc and how I "looked like half of my self". The point there is they were letting me know how they liked me to look, so they for sure weren't FFA.

That was kind of a jumbled thought.

But anyways, Central Florida isn't exactly great on being a big guy, either. When I used to live in Southern California, however, I got hit on all the time, mostly by the very lovely latina ladies in my area. And alot of them were quite thin and in shape ladies. I only got to live out there about a year and a half though. I came back here and the whole enviroment shifted again. What was cool out in Cali had a stigma attached to it here, like being into gaming and such. I think I've been back here about 4 years now, and aside from a girlfriend or two, and my female friends, women continue to stare right through me. It's not so much a complaint, they like what they like, but you know you can't help but notice.


----------



## plumpmygut (Jul 3, 2006)

Always looking to meet ladies that appreciate a BHM!!:smitten:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 3, 2006)

GOREKI & MISSAF - Glad you enjoyed them

BBANDITX79 & DEATHMETALKENNY & BLACKWIND - I hear ya knockin' , I mean here in NYC with 10,000,000 people walking around, you would think more than a handful of FFA's would be out there and such. It comes down to this though, I know from first hand experience that if an attractive woman dates a fat guy her friends are all like "you're so pretty why are you settling for him"? I know this because 3 or 4 of the women I've gone out with have had this told to them. So it's socially unacceptable for a woman who's thin to date a fat guy. Go figure....

PLUMPMYGUT - It may appear like you came to the right place, but I dunno...lol Good Luck on your quest, you're gonna need it.

General OUT


----------



## Goreki (Jul 3, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> I know from first hand experience that if an attractive woman dates a fat guy her friends are all like "you're so pretty why are you settling for him"?



I'm going out with a big guy at the moment... He's not really big, but he's big enough for me 
Anyway, if my friends ever said anything like that, I would smack them and start yelling incoherently. then i would probably smack them again.
Fortunately, my friends realise that we're together because we make each other happy, and that what he looks like has got nothing to do with anything.

I'm sorry that people have such stupid attitudes. We all love you!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 3, 2006)

Well no one said Americans were smart.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 4, 2006)

...in "Plan Nine From Outer Space," where Eros, the really, really pompous alien is chiding the earthlings..."You stupid earthlings, with your stupid juvenile minds...stupid, stupid, stupid!"...at which point, Trent, the airline pilot dude whacks him a big ol' fake-o punch and says..."I've had enough of you..." Hi-larious!!!! Gotta' go put that one on the DVD right now! Kinda' the Star Wars of the elder generation, but a lot cheaper and the special effects were mostly made out of cardboard, plus it almost featured Bela Lugosi and had Criswell the Great...Tor Johnson AND Vampira!  Oh, and it was directed by Ed Wood, rather than George Lucas. Ahem!:bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> Well no one said Americans were smart.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 8, 2006)

I've never seen Plan 9 from Outer Space and not because I don't know of it, it's because of lack of FINDING it, I saw it on DVD once but it was one of those long cardboard box things that you find in like the 99&#162; stores that cost about $2.99 so I figured I'd be better off getting a VHS. Contact my brother on this conundrum I will...yes.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 11, 2006)

]They had PLAN NINE at midnight at the SUNSHINE THEATER here in Lower Manhattan, damn it for stupid yuppie boys buying all the tickets I bet they were skinny assholes too!!! THE GENERAL IS UPSET!!

By the way, I'm with you Brother Obesus!!

View attachment 000 Kenobi.jpg​


----------



## Obesus (Jul 12, 2006)

...as we speak, designs are being drawn up for a certain rag-tag band of warriors and there are rogue electrons moving in strangely synchronous swarms and orbits on a far-off planet called Yuggoth...creating the real world version of the dreaded....."Obesonomicon"...muahahahah! Ahem! Yo dude! :bow: 
PS...I am dusting off the monk's robes and getting them dry-cleaned for the coming events.....I need say no more. I am feeling your pain over there with the "Plan Nine" thingy...but all will come to pass!  




BigFusionNYC said:


> ]They had PLAN NINE at midnight at the SUNSHINE THEATER here in Lower Manhattan, damn it for stupid yuppie boys buying all the tickets I bet they were skinny assholes too!!! THE GENERAL IS UPSET!!
> 
> By the way, I'm with you Brother Obesus!!
> 
> View attachment 7651​


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 15, 2006)

I guess it's just you and me Brother Obesus. This will be a day long remembered.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 16, 2006)

I just wanted to push this up to the top, and to have the TWO HUNDRETH Piece in the thread!


----------



## Obesus (Jul 17, 2006)

Salute! I was pondering the possibilty of doing the 200th...but I was at 888 posts and I just hated to spoil the symmetry and the Kabbalistic allusions! 

I am glad that you got the coveted spot...and I am slyly going to announce herein that matters will hit enantiodromia-point on Lammas Day, August 1st; aka Lughnasadh, the Celtic Harvest Festival when loaves of bread were made from the freshly harvested wheat...aka High Summer's Day, aka Loaf-Mass day! Very Bread-y! This is the day to go to your local bakery for fresh bread!



BigFusionNYC said:


> I just wanted to push this up to the top, and to have the TWO HUNDRETH Piece in the thread!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 19, 2006)

I love all the knowledge you bring forth in these posts! I also love bread lol


----------



## German_FFA (Jul 19, 2006)

estrata said:


> As with all things, men just have no idea.



Oh yes!



estrata said:


> If youre overweight, and a girl is interested in you, shes an FFA. Its true, plain and simple. Girls go for what they find attractive.


Great posting, estrata!

But I wouldn't say that a girl who dates an overweight guy is always a FFA, of couse there is always a physical aspect: for me a guy has to be sexy, but even if I would call myself a FFA, I already had boyfriends who were far from beeing even chubby and I was absolutly into them thinking, that they are sexy. 

Anyway, guys, stop complaining - we girls don't have it any easier to find a guy, no matter if we are looking for a big or for a slim one!

Janine


----------



## missaf (Jul 19, 2006)

You robed geeks are not only hot, but silly


----------



## Obesus (Jul 19, 2006)

....when delightful Miss Jeanne, my uber-hot perky-goth friend at work said to me one day, while we were discussing the topic of graphic novels..."You know, you _really_ are a geek!" (with a big smile) I protested and she said: "No, you are _really, really _a geek!" I sighed. Two days later she comes over and says..."Well, I really meant to say "freak" but it came out "geek!" I retorted: "Well, apology accepted; that is much more like it!" Sometimes nature wins versus nurture!   :doh: 



missaf said:


> You robed geeks are not only hot, but silly


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 20, 2006)

A woman can get a date whenever she feels like it, all she has to do is sit/stand in a bar, 'nuff said NO MATTER WHAT SIZE SHE IS. Will she find a meaningful, wholesome person, probably not, but will she find a date - YES


----------



## missaf (Jul 20, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> A woman can get a date whenever she feels like it, all she has to do is sit/stand in a bar, 'nuff said NO MATTER WHAT SIZE SHE IS. Will she find a meaningful, wholesome person, probably not, but will she find a date - YES



Sorry to disagree with you, that's a generalization that's over the top and unfounded. I've stood or sat in many places alone and radiating sensuality and confidence and never been asked out. I've never found a date that way, and I wouldn't want to.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2006)

( _tries to shield his eyes from the radiance and blinding sensuality... so much.. losing focus..._ )


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm in the midwest, so that puts me out of a lot of people's geographical ranges. I'm also probably out of most people's age ranges. 

I'm originally from the northeast, and moved out here for a job. All the BHMs and BBWs are married, along with everyone else, I swear! (I'm divorced)

Plus, I'm more interested in computers and books than race cars.

Erm...I was trying to repond to the topic, but I think I'm kind of breaking in on a conversation...sorry. Eep.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

General Jorge Kenobi and I welcome you with mucho empathy and warmth to the thread! You express some true problems...geography and age do have their effects...but even here in San Francisco, it is a damn challenge. I am out there in the arts, the magickal community and doing lectures weekly all over the map with nary a nibble for over seven years...it really boils down to your presentation and verve. My own solution was to renounce the worldly life at the age of 55 with great gusto and delight for the Work of a Holy Man...in the tradition of Pythagorean and Essene mysticisms.
The Reverend Elder Mech, aka Bother Timoteo, Damian Adjutor, usw (depending on which Lodge I am in at the moment.)
PS...you are not breaking into the thread at all...we are glad when a new voice adds to the conversation! Great stuff! 



gentle_viewer said:


> I'm in the midwest, so that puts me out of a lot of people's geographical ranges. I'm also probably out of most people's age ranges.
> 
> I'm originally from the northeast, and moved out here for a job. All the BHMs and BBWs are married, along with everyone else, I swear! (I'm divorced)
> 
> ...


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm not a fat man, though - I'm a thin woman who likes fat men. And fat women. I'm sorry! 

*Feels like a huge dork now*

Doesn't FFA mean "Female Fat Admirer"?

*confuzzled newbie look*

Maybe I'll go back to lurking...or change my avatar to look more female-y...

EDIT: I do love the robe, though...


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

That was _my_ frammnosity...not yours at all...I should always check! I swear it is the unusual heat here in Frisco....anything over 65F and I fall apart! :doh: Speaking of which...we usually throw a party when a new FFA appears!  Much fanfare and sprinkles of confetti being thrown around...welcomes and perks!  Lurking is non-authorized! Please stick around and enjoy the fun: pretty please?!  



gentle_viewer said:


> I'm not a fat man, though - I'm a thin woman who likes fat men. And fat women. I'm sorry!
> 
> *Feels like a huge dork now*
> 
> ...


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

Hee...thanks. 

I changed my av to a pic of me...hopefully this makes me look a little less male than the tree did!

I didn't even think about having a non-gender-specific avatar AND username. Doh.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

The tree was lovely....I have a better excuse, though, I was simultaneously busy working on the very complex "Cult of Dreams" page of the dread OBESONOMICON (Banned by the Holy Office of the Inquisition since 1531!):shocked: 

http://obesonomicon.homestead.com/obesonomicon.html

Between that and the Rob Zombie CD, my focus was just down! My deepest apologies and sounds of grovelling and floor-scraping! FFA's are more precious than gold and had I unwittingly driven you off, I would have had to move to the outskirts of the Board and continually bop myself on the head with a board! I am glad you are staying! (Whew...that was close  ) Enjoy and prosper!:bow: 
Must needs more COFFEE over here!  
PS...your cuteosity factor is rated pretty dang high over there!



gentle_viewer said:


> Hee...thanks.
> 
> I changed my av to a pic of me...hopefully this makes me look a little less male than the tree did!
> 
> I didn't even think about having a non-gender-specific avatar AND username. Doh.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

I was going to wait until Lammas Day to announce, but the Ordo Ceresia Obesi Magna is back with a vengence...over at the Obesonomicon, which is growing steadily and surely...which is more than I can say about moi!  

http://obesonomicon.homestead.com/ocom.html

I am writing the precis and the First Portal of the Gate of Hades tonight...I will also be posting the pranayama practice that goes with it all...the Lesser Circle of the Eleusinian Mysteries.

Like, whoa, that came outta' left field over there! :shocked: 

Just imagine though...a whole CULT of fat men in robes with light sabres! Bingo!


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

Obesus said:


> The tree was lovely....I have a better excuse, though, I was simultaneously busy working on the very complex "Cult of Dreams" page of the dread OBESONOMICON (Banned by the Holy Office of the Inquisition since 1531!):shocked:
> 
> http://obesonomicon.homestead.com/obesonomicon.html



Oh, that is one COOL website!

Er...I mean...*grovels in fear and makes an Elder Sign*

(But it's still cool.)



> Between that and the Rob Zombie CD, my focus was just down!



AND you like Rob Zombie! You're one rad holy man, sir. 



> My deepest apologies and sounds of grovelling and floor-scraping! FFA's are more precious than gold and had I unwittingly driven you off, I would have had to move to the outskirts of the Board and continually bop myself on the head with a board! I am glad you are staying! (Whew...that was close  ) Enjoy and prosper!:bow:
> Must needs more COFFEE over here!
> PS...your cuteosity factor is rated pretty dang high over there!



Aw, thanks! I'm too old to blush and giggle, but I'm doing it anyway. Cute back atcha, Mr. Only-Ten-Years-My-Senior.

And hooray for CAFFEINE.

(I get embarassed easily, but I recover fast. I was just worried I'd made some really horrid blunder.)


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

....is the most favored musician at the little coffee joint across the street from the Zen Center over here in the Lo-Ha (Lower Haight)! Miss Lisa, who is the weekend coffee barista over there is not only our major Zombie news purveyor, but also a fellow Troma-ist and fan of offbeat horror. On top of that, she is a PROFESSIONAL WRESTLER....dang though, she has a boyfriend! He is a wonderfal personnage in his own right and spends the weekends over in Golden Gate Park with a metal detector discovering more incredible stuff than you could imagine! My ex-wife and I just love 'em both to pieces (Suzi is my business partner.....it's a long story!)
The "Elder Sign"...hmmmmmm.....deep hmmmmmmm...your coolness quotient is obviously verging on the high side! :bow: Oh gosh...I better start writing a SAMSHA grant for the Institute to bring you out to the Coast for coffee and Cthulhu!  
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sfmagickmeetup/
http://www.athanorinstitute.org/
http://www.costumerebellion.org/
http://oombs.homestead.com/index.html

So many half-finished websites and so little time, but it gives a concept...sigh!  
You are, like, officially OK over here...totally solid, groovy and even dark green! :bow: 




gentle_viewer said:


> Oh, that is one COOL website!
> 
> Er...I mean...*grovels in fear and makes an Elder Sign*
> (But it's still cool.)
> ...


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm nowhere near as cool as YOU are! Those are some deeply interesting websites.

Graphics and design are completely beyond me...I'm a tech writer, I've been a freelance writer, and I'm thinking of trying to become a DBA, since I've done some ersatz database admin stuff on some of my documentation gigs. I am so NOT cool. My goth days are behind me, but only as of last year. (I'm immature - I mean, I'm a late bloomer. Something.)

Troma, as in the horror films? 

And a professional wrestler! Heh, my ex used to make me watch WWE with him and I got to like it a lot. Never thought I would. You have some mega-keen baristas out there in SF!

If Cthulhu likes me, will he eat me first?

...That came out sounding much stranger than I'd intended.

Ia ia Cthulhu fthagen!


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

(another Dimensions grandfatherly figure and also much sharper dresser than moi!) and I used to speculate on the old boards, before these new fangled ones, that the Great Ancient Ones were getting really really hungry, so they had Grandad Cthulhu put desires to gain weight into the collective mindset, and voila'...tremendous obesity in the world today! Bingo! Actually, Ned and I love to play around...we were born in the same year, in the same state, both became artists fascinated with the netherworlds of UFO's and conspiracy and Magick...both know underground cartoonist Jay Kinney and both are fat oriented...although Ned loves his fat women and I am a fat man...spooky, eh? Must have been something in the water down in good ol' FLA!
My own work has been Industrial and shamanic...did performance art for many years with Kristine Ambrosia (Look her up in Apocalypse Culture, where you will also find several of my articles) and then went it alone in the 90's with the current bunch of crazy folks! We actually did a Goth band here in SF for several years called "Dead Girl"...which is, I am convinced, the only Goth band in the world that had a kickass banjo player who was also a domme! :shocked: 
Troma. as in crazy wild funny and jaw-droppingly bizarre horror, action and undescribable films....like "Cannibal: the Musical", "Jesus Christ, Vampire Slayer", "Tromeo and Juliet" and the upcoming magnum opus: "Poultrygeist"...Troma Studio's big hit was "The Toxic Avenger"...need we say more...oh..."Rabid Grannies" is also on the to-be-mentioned list!
Pshaw....as we have discussed many times, I am more geek than coolster..but ANYONE who knows about the Elder Sign is awesome in our book around here...just ask Fatlane! (You will find out) Ki'q Az-athoth r'jyarh wh'fagh zhasa phr-tga nyena phragn'glu" "Honor to Azathoth, without whose laughter, this World should not be!"
PS...when a fat holy man deems you as Kewl, it sticks!   You kewl!



gentle_viewer said:


> I'm nowhere near as cool as YOU are! Those are some deeply interesting websites.
> 
> Graphics and design are completely beyond me...I'm a tech writer, I've been a freelance writer, and I'm thinking of trying to become a DBA, since I've done some ersatz database admin stuff on some of my documentation gigs. I am so NOT cool. My goth days are behind me, but only as of last year. (I'm immature - I mean, I'm a late bloomer. Something.)
> 
> ...


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 23, 2006)

The General has returned from his mission and has decided to jump into the middle of the Brother Rev. Obesus and Gentle Viewer conversation - geez get a room you two.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> The General has returned from his mission and has decided to jump into the middle of the Brother Rev. Obesus and Gentle Viewer conversation - geez get a room you two.



LOL, sorry. 

I mean: yes sir, General sir!


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

....after all, I am the designated Board Fat Tantric Holy Man and all...I have to represent for the forces of holy-osity and such....I am hanging my head in beleaguerment and frammitude......oh...that plantilosity of it all! I had best lock myself in the cold-shower room for a bit...again with the board on the noggin...mea culpa! :bow: (Still, GV has her decided points...strictly in the Platonic cosmic spheres, of course!)



BigFusionNYC said:


> The General has returned from his mission and has decided to jump into the middle of the Brother Rev. Obesus and Gentle Viewer conversation - geez get a room you two.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

I better get me a big ol' cloak of invisibilosity or something! Writer, eh? Hmmmmm...interesting...very interesting....ooooh...back to the lab to check on the minions....omigosh...forgot to water the brains today...Master Fatlane will be furious with me and tomorrow is payday! Yikes!



gentle_viewer said:


> LOL, sorry.
> 
> I mean: yes sir, General sir!


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

I think we found another FFA. Back on track with the thread! (Big sigh of relief"


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 24, 2006)

Carl Jung-ian?


----------



## Obesus (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh heck...I am going for my M.S. in Psychology and Jung will be a humongous part of that....who knew!?



BigFusionNYC said:


> Carl Jung-ian?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 27, 2006)

I would say something, but I hardly know where to begin. I much more of a tech writer than a psychotherapuetic holy man. 

But really Gentle Viewer, no available fat men in the Midwest? I'm in the Midwest and when I go to public events I am far from the fattest middle aged guy around at 350 pounds. People don't look at me twice. (Except maybe when I enter the pie eating contest at the local fair). When I have visited San Francisco, of course, I am viewed like some sort of exotic import "Oh my God, what are they feeding those tourists these days?", they seem to be saying.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 27, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> I would say something, but I hardly know where to begin. I much more of a tech writer than a psychotherapuetic holy man.
> 
> But really Gentle Viewer, no available fat men in the Midwest? I'm in the Midwest and when I go to public events I am far from the fattest middle aged guy around at 350 pounds. People don't look at me twice. (Except maybe when I enter the pie eating contest at the local fair). When I have visited San Francisco, of course, I am viewed like some sort of exotic import "Oh my God, what are they feeding those tourists these days?", they seem to be saying.



Well, I haven't looked in the entire Midwest, of course.  But all the large men I meet seem to be already spoken for! And I must admit that I'm not *actively* looking. It would probably make a difference if I was, but I'm perfectly happy to be single right now. I wouldn't mind meeting the right person, but I don't go out of my way to look.

I mostly meet people through work...I should probably go to fairs and things. I tend to stay away from crowds (I'm a bit shy), but that's actually a good idea.


----------



## growingman (Jul 27, 2006)

gentle_viewer said:


> Well, I haven't looked in the entire Midwest, of course.  But all the large men I meet seem to be already spoken for! And I must admit that I'm not *actively* looking. It would probably make a difference if I was, but I'm perfectly happy to be single right now. I wouldn't mind meeting the right person, but I don't go out of my way to look.
> 
> I mostly meet people through work...I should probably go to fairs and things. I tend to stay away from crowds (I'm a bit shy), but that's actually a good idea.



Just from reading your posts I really wish I lived in the Midwest. You are cute, intelligent, sense of humor, you are a feeder and FFA, and you sound like a great catch! Of course I would have to grow to the size you liked  hehe.


----------



## troyad (Jul 28, 2006)

There are tons of available single fat men in the midwest, no pun intended. I have a friend actually who's single and I've been looking for a nice gal to fix him up with(winkwinknudgenudge)


----------



## growingman (Jul 28, 2006)

Finding a fat person shouldn't be a problem for anyone in the US. They are all over. Even where I live in California it is much easier to find a fat person who is looking for a partner than a thin person who is attracted to a fat person. I think any man or woman who is thin and wants a fat person really has a lot to choose from and can do it at her/his leasure. 

I am sure it is difficult to find anyone who is willing to be a gainer anywhere. However, many are able to feed their unwitting partner to any size they want. This may be easier for women since women typically are expected to take on the role of nurturer, cook, etc of the household where it is the exception still for a man to even cook.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 28, 2006)

Eek, I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining, at all! I'm sorry if I came across that way. As I said, I haven't been looking, so I'm sure I just haven't noticed people. Apologies for any misstatements I may have made.


----------



## growingman (Jul 28, 2006)

gentle_viewer said:


> Eek, I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining, at all! I'm sorry if I came across that way. As I said, I haven't been looking, so I'm sure I just haven't noticed people. Apologies for any misstatements I may have made.



LOL, I wouldn't worry about that. I don't think anyone thought you were complaining. I think it is just that there are so many feedee/gainer big guys out there that when we see an attractive woman who is an FFA or feeder and may be remotely eligible, it is like tossing chum in a shark tank. I think we know you are taking a break and you shouldn't think twice about expressing your views or ideas. It is a real pleasure to read your posts. I just hope you won't hesitant to post.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 29, 2006)

growingman said:


> LOL, I wouldn't worry about that. I don't think anyone thought you were complaining. I think it is just that there are so many feedee/gainer big guys out there that when we see an attractive woman who is an FFA or feeder and may be remotely eligible, it is like tossing chum in a shark tank. I think we know you are taking a break and you shouldn't think twice about expressing your views or ideas. It is a real pleasure to read your posts. I just hope you won't hesitant to post.



Thanks. I still seem to be posting away.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 30, 2006)

...where YOU at? Your Jedis grow restless out here in the desert and the dessert and the planets and nebulae and such...we need guidance and direction! :bow: 
Oh...by the way...do we have a theme some for this thread yet? I am thinking something stirring and inspiring...maybe with an orchestra or something...your faithful holy man, Obesus-wan-Kenobi!

I am NOT even going to mention the Sacramento, California, Star Trek themed Punk band called, "No Kill I"....I really am not....oops!


----------



## Obesus (Jul 30, 2006)

.....yes...outta' glamourous Sacto, CA....the mighty "NO KILL I"....who knew that William Shatner (vaguely chubby, in his own right) was Canadian! Cool! :bow:


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 30, 2006)

"No Kill I" = Best. Band name. Ever.

"I'm a doctor, not a bricklayer!"


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 30, 2006)

General J. Kenobi here back for more adventures and such. I know that the Fat Holy Tantric Brother Rev. Dr. Obesus (whew say that three times fast) is glad that I'm back (i hope lol) Anyways, I like what I'm seeing, actual conversation up in the thread, and not "compliment whores" (all the guys that just post pics to get attention) Hope to hear more from you guys n gals.


----------



## missaf (Jul 30, 2006)

Welcome back, Hotei Belly Jedi 

Hmm, now Tantric Jedi I could stand too


----------



## Obesus (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh...it is always a relief when you return from your campaigns to the rag-tag band of the Rebellious Alliance (uuhhhhhhh....we'll get to that later!  ) OK then, it is perking up a tad on the board and we are seeing a bit more coversation, interaction and real life than is seen in the usual "Hi it's me" type posts....and as we shall see, now that the Hotei thread is up and running...or waddling, perhaps, the Tantric Teaching Thread and Rebellious Alliance Threads will be going up soon.....kewl! :bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> General J. Kenobi here back for more adventures and such. I know that the Fat Holy Tantric Brother Rev. Dr. Obesus (whew say that three times fast) is glad that I'm back (i hope lol) Anyways, I like what I'm seeing, actual conversation up in the thread, and not "compliment whores" (all the guys that just post pics to get attention) Hope to hear more from you guys n gals.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 31, 2006)

MissAF...the Tantric Teaching Thread (TTT) by Timmy aka Obesus, the Reverend Elder Mech, usw, will start up on Lammas Day, August 1st....now before anyone starts doing the Quantum Jiggle, I must say that it starts off with cosmology and philosophy and some history of East Bengali, Kashmiri, Tibetan, Middle Eastern and Hermetic forms of the Art. This will be a loooooong thread and it won't get to the specifics of the sexual side of the art until the philosophy is a done deal...this is the real way it is taught and I am sticking with a teaching method that has been around for several hundred years...






missaf said:


> Welcome back, Hotei Belly Jedi
> 
> Hmm, now Tantric Jedi I could stand too


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Aug 4, 2006)

My head hurts....


----------



## Obesus (Aug 4, 2006)

I know you are a man of action, power and decision and I am a but a humble holy man living out in the dank swamps on the side of the holy mountain (hmmmm swamps on a mountain?) but all will be revealed and made manifest for our peoples in an understandable and useful format, with flashing lights and many piccies! Our people shall share the heritage of the old ancient lore of THE FORCE...kewl! Like, righteous, dude! :bow: Excellent!



BigFusionNYC said:


> My head hurts....


----------



## inona (Aug 10, 2006)

gentle_viewer said:


> Well, I haven't looked in the entire Midwest, of course.  But all the large men I meet seem to be already spoken for!



I know what you mean, and it doesn't help you directly, but in a way it is a good sign. It means one of two things. First, that big men can find partners around here. It also means that guys get into relationships, and then get fat! It's the old joke - a guy is married a year and everybody remarks, "She must be a good cook" or something like that. That's what happened to my man - he didn't start out fat but now he is.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 4, 2006)

Pusssssshhhh....ah, that's better, now that The General has pushed his thread back to the top. I dunno I'm still convinced there are no FFA's here in NYC (KEYWORDS : IN NEW YORK CITY) since people like to think I'm crazy, because of the 5 days they spent in NYC in 1997 and crap like that.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 4, 2006)

Uhhhh...I think I got that a bit out of order, but no matter...you are back! Status unchanged over there in Manhattan, likewise here in Frisco...we stand united on the FFA-lessness of our respective areas! Bingo! There is tremendous excitement here in Fogtown as I am going for broke over here and dusting off the old monk's robes for *the* extended dry spell! I am possibly seeing something maybe three or five incarnations out, but it is still foggy, highly unlikely and extremily doubtful and by then, we will probably be androids anyway, so being fat will be impossible! I am enjoying our outlaw status as the living embodiments of FFA-proofness! Arriba!  



BigFusionNYC said:


> Pusssssshhhh....ah, that's better, now that The General has pushed his thread back to the top. I dunno I'm still convinced there are no FFA's here in NYC (KEYWORDS : IN NEW YORK CITY) since people like to think I'm crazy, because of the 5 days they spent in NYC in 1997 and crap like that.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 7, 2006)

That's the ticket!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 7, 2006)

Agreed...the Alliance has held and there is nary an FFA as far as the eye can see with psychically amplified hyperscopes...not to the very end and ring-pass-not of the Cosmos Itself! There is much hope in our hopelessness! :bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> That's the ticket!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2006)

....the precious sacred fire of FFA-lessness....I am looking out over the valleys below and I see nary an one...all is well with the world as I hold my lantern to guide my fellow brethren to the solace of blackest night...the Great Bear circles endlessly above...seek ye Chapel Perilous, avec! :bow:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2006)

Our vigilant and unsleeping EYE can see no FFA for pnw thousand nine hundred and forty-six miles and that is a large eye!:bow: 
We maintain the safety and status quo of FFAlessness in the fog and wind and wet streets of the City of Saint Francis...:bow:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

..of the San Francisco Vigilance Committee to Insure the Non-FFAness of our Beloved City! SFVCTINOOBC! Gezundheit! I also want to check on General Optimus Jorge-wan-Kenobi and see if his end of the Nation also reports FFA-less! All is as it always is and that is good, given the *Holy Doctrine* that even if FFA's were to be here in the very same City, _we would never know it! _ Ironic, but cool! :bow: 



Obesus said:


> Our vigilant and unsleeping EYE can see no FFA for pnw thousand nine hundred and forty-six miles and that is a large eye!:bow:
> We maintain the safety and status quo of FFAlessness in the fog and wind and wet streets of the City of Saint Francis...:bow:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 19, 2006)

... in the inky blackness toward the direction of the Constellation Sagittarius...the star fields are thick with the mass of stars at the core, surrounding what many think to be a massive black hole that fuels the Milky Way's slow, majestic rotations through space.
I see millions of and millions of stars, many of whom, are like the Sun, and may even have habitable planets with vast and advanced stellar civilizations. My eyes peer into the dark core of the Galaxy and I do not see a single FFA anywhere for hundreds of thousands of light-years. The Fat Holy Man sits in splendid adamantine isolation upon the Mountains of the City of Saint Francis and the way to the beating, pulsing heart of the Galaxy is FFA-less to a stunning degree. I am humbled by the Majesty of it all. :bow:


----------



## lucyp (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi. I'm an FFA and I am in New Zealand, which is on the other side of the planet. Is that almost as good as being in a galaxy far, far away or what? 
=D


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 19, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ... in the inky blackness toward the direction of the Constellation Sagittarius...the star fields are thick with the mass of stars at the core, surrounding what many think to be a massive black hole that fuels the Milky Way's slow, majestic rotations through space.
> I see millions of and millions of stars, many of whom, are like the Sun, and may even have habitable planets with vast and advanced stellar civilizations. My eyes peer into the dark core of the Galaxy and I do not see a single FFA anywhere for hundreds of thousands of light-years. The Fat Holy Man sits in splendid adamantine isolation upon the Mountains of the City of Saint Francis and the way to the beating, pulsing heart of the Galaxy is FFA-less to a stunning degree. I am humbled by the Majesty of it all. :bow:









I wish I could help you. All I can say is that we're out here. Keep lookin'.
You deserve to feel loved.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 19, 2006)

...the originator of this thread and I have noticed a sort of "quantum" effect with FFA-dom...he's outta' New York, Manhattan to be specific, and I am outta' Frisco, aka Fogtown which you might know as San Francisco. Now, in two American major metropolitan areas of several million people, you might expect an FFA or two, but in the seven years I have been coming here, I have run into only two here in the City of Saint Francis and both were far younger than I and in relationships. Now, the General has been around the boards for quite some time and nothing whatsoever, zip, da nada, over there in the hub in American life, the Big Apple. The quantum effect is that FFAs always seem to be wherever you are not, if you are a fat man. As soon as you observe one, you realize that she lives on the other side of the planet. Now, long distance relationship, even just friendships, do not flourish because they lack the social cues and face to face that a healthy relationship is absolutely based upon. I should know...I am studying Psychology!
Now, both the General and I are out there in the World, socially active, deadly flirters and charmers...no dates in several years. This is potentially problematic. Many of the fat lads here are not blessed with our charm or social skills and are just plain geographically or personality-isolated, so it is a community issue. Then, there are the legions of men who want to gain weight and find female feeders and.....ach...the mind just reels with the disaffected youth over here. This board is really just about the only place, besides the Hungry Feeder, where fat men, FFA's, male feedees and their one or two feeders in the Cosmos, can really connect, even on the most basic social level of Internet discourse, much less actually go out for coffee in the real world. 
OK, then, I will continue to work tirelessly for the community....I am a Fat Holy Man and that is what I do....I gave up a loooooonnnnng time ago, so I amuse myself with fanciful poetic images and hyperboles that teach about the feelings that I am feeling inside...nothing more than the hobbyhorse of an old man doddering around the Sacred Mountain! :bow: 
Yes, I am validating your existence, strongly and with vigor, and I admire your courage and strength in your conscious and communtiy identification as an FFA but I am just ennunciating with my pronunciamento here, a standing community issue of interest. My deepest and most humble apologies.:bow: 
PS...I am looking at other Galaxies....oh, there is a sort of Star Wars theme here, since the General is big on that sort of thing and I am a lifelong amateur of the Astronomical and Astrological arts.



lucyp said:


> Hi. I'm an FFA and I am in New Zealand, which is on the other side of the planet. Is that almost as good as being in a galaxy far, far away or what?
> =D


----------



## Obesus (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the benefits of being a Fat Holy Man, so I find my love everywhere in the Cosmos, wherever I am at, but our lads here, do not have that perspective or realization, so it is for them that I explore the lands of hyperbole and poetic fancy in an attempt to capture the feelings of loneliness and isolation that many of them confront. This is occasioned, because I remember vividly a young lad that I met at the SF Bay Area NAAFA convention back in 1986...he was depressed, desperately lonely and maybe 23 years old...he had his bisexual identification on top of everything else. He was desperately pleading with people just for some human contact and they were shunting him off because of his lack of social skills...obviously, he had never had much chance to develop them, precisely because he was so fat. Well, I heard a few months later that he had committed suicide, so I realized at that point that this is a matter of tremendous importance. If I take a flight of fancy, it is only because I know how high the stakes are and this community needs to struggle with its' realities. Bless you, though, you are a good person! :bow: 



chillaxin said:


> I wish I could help you. All I can say is that we're out here. Keep lookin'.
> You deserve to feel loved.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 19, 2006)

Obesus said:


> I explore the lands of hyperbole and poetic fancy in an attempt to capture the feelings of loneliness and isolation that many of them confront. This is occasioned, because I remember vividly a young lad that I met at the SF Bay Area NAAFA convention back in 1986...he was depressed, desperately lonely and maybe 23 years old...he had his bisexual identification on top of everything else. He was desperately pleading with people just for some human contact and they were shunting him off because of his lack of social skills...obviously, he had never had much chance to develop them, precisely because he was so fat. Well, I heard a few months later that he had committed suicide, so I realized at that point that this is a matter of tremendous importance. If I take a flight of fancy, it is only because I know how high the stakes are and this community needs to struggle with its' realities. Bless you, though, you are a good person! :bow:


 
This is a tragic tale! Back in those ancient times, BHM were not particularly welcome in NAAFA, which was widely seen as a social club for large women and small men. With the proliferation of "BBW" social events and dances, this may no longer be the case. It seems that BHM are more accepted as part of the crew these days. There is also a lot more racial diversity, no more so than here in the Rust Belt of America.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 20, 2006)

Because I was one of the very few people at the Convention that would even talk to him. He had a habit of self-negating talk that just scared people away. I spent some time with him and tried the best I could to help him with some basic self-acceptance, but the odds were just against it..his impulse to self destruction was just overwhelming and I just felt so damn helpless. I have always wondered how he got that way...obviously his weight, lack of support, isolation...I think that is one reason I feel the drive to pull at least a bit of community feeling out of thin air here, as much of a long shot as it may be. The normal mode is self-absorbed with most of the male posters, but I think some of our more interesting posts have drawn a few out of the gravity well! Hope does spring eternal, at least when there is a basis in theory and a need...:bow: 



Buffetbelly said:


> This is a tragic tale! Back in those ancient times, BHM were not particularly welcome in NAAFA, which was widely seen as a social club for large women and small men. With the proliferation of "BBW" social events and dances, this may no longer be the case. It seems that BHM are more accepted as part of the crew these days. There is also a lot more racial diversity, no more so than here in the Rust Belt of America.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 21, 2006)

....radio telescopes and X-ray detectors with fantastic sensitivity probe the Cosmos for any sign of FFA-dom. Is there FFA-dom on alien planets? Is there any FFA-dom here, buried underground in the caves and cities of the Elder Gods. Are there any in Manhattan or Frisco...? No signals...perhaps some faint traces from areas of the Midwest...other than that, only the ceaseless hiss of the blackbody static still emanating from the Big Bang. 

http://www.frappr.com/?a=myfrappr

I remember, when I took Astronomy 10 at U.C. Berkeley in, gulp, 1970, we used Carl Sagan's book on Intelligent Life in the Universe as our text. First, you take the number of women who have consciously decided that they like fat men, then subtract the number of women who have done that and know how to turn on a computer and get to the Internet, subtract the number of women who can use Google. Then subtract the number who get to Dimensions and figure out where the BHM-FFA board is, subtract the legion of lurkers and, presto! You have your final answer...a few, but they all life....THOUSANDS OF MILES AWAY! Quod erat demonstratum. Please hold your applause. Thank you!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 21, 2006)

Let the universe beware, General Jorge Kenobi is back, with a NEW MODEM to boot. No more getting kicked off for no reason. Yes the day will belong to The General and the Fat Holy Trantric Man - Brother Obesus. 

End Transmission.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 22, 2006)

A great sigh of relief goes up amongst the rag-tag band of warriors here who fight the good fight against "insecurity posts" "clueless newbosity" and other denizens of the Boards depths and sounding panels! I am proud to report, Sir, that I have scanned out into the Sagittarius belt and through Orion for FFA-dom and nothing yet, although a couple of ripples in the detectors around the Midwest and New Zealand...I think...hooray for the Rebellious Alliance!  :bow: :doh: 
New Modem....? Kewl! 



BigFusionNYC said:


> Let the universe beware, General Jorge Kenobi is back, with a NEW MODEM to boot. No more getting kicked off for no reason. Yes the day will belong to The General and the Fat Holy Trantric Man - Brother Obesus.
> 
> End Transmission.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, got tired of using FORCE CONNECT to log on. LOL


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 28, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Yeah, got tired of using FORCE CONNECT to log on. LOL


welcome back!!


----------



## missaf (Sep 29, 2006)

Dude, General! I've been missing you and your youtube movies


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 29, 2006)

It's good to be back Sexxy.

MissAF - Those videos didn't really do anything for my cause. 150,000 views, 279 subscribtions to my page, a dude that Xerox'd my page and made it link back to my MySpace Secondary account (although he can't use my videos, only Fave them) and literally hundreds of email from Gay Men and hater comments. So I might just kill off that page entirely and get rid of the videos.


----------



## missaf (Sep 29, 2006)

Awww, I'm sorry to hear that  Just know that they were appreciated by some of us  *hugs*


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 29, 2006)

I know, the but jerks overwhlemingly outnumber the cool peeps.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 5, 2006)

I just don't know how to break this one to you, but the Internet is just lousy and crawling with some really nasty, low-grade, just plain ol' bad ju-ju and even more miserable people. This is really not the place to do what we need to do..that happens out in real-space and I doubt that this medium could even foster much with that...it will take some fast and clever thinking and some FORCE to transcend this lousy dark side of the Force Internet stuff...but I am working with my magical research teams on it...I am thinking some massive rituals with the Ziggurat and Octagonal Chamber...out in real-space, natch! :bow: 


BigFusionNYC said:


> I know, the but jerks overwhlemingly outnumber the cool peeps.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 11, 2006)

Dude...where you at? The troops grow restive and festive and frammused..we need our leader to guide us in the sea of Internet frammoush that surrounds us on all sides! Help!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG you said bad ju-ju LOL Best line ever, I actually use that line cuz of my buddy JOHN. lol lol lol


----------



## Obesus (Oct 27, 2006)

Takes you to many strange and far-off parts of the galaxy. but I just want to let you know that we are always thankful. as a community of rag-tag warriors fighting the dark side of the Internet Force and yes.....the BAD JUJU that floats around in the Internet somewhere around the insistent Viagra ads and the Nigerian scam emails...right off to the side there, apart from the area where midget hookers have sex with tiny horses...yikes! Then, there is the whole FFA thingy and gosh darn, it is just unperky! Yes, we of the Rebel Alliance thingamajig are just too dang fat to polka...or something like that. OK, the important thing is that you're back and that always gives us hope that your dynamic leadership may help us find a safe port in a storm or a date with a hot FFA, whichever comes first in the cosmic sequence! :bow: 







BigFusionNYC said:


> OMG you said bad ju-ju LOL Best line ever, I actually use that line cuz of my buddy JOHN. lol lol lol


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah well you know OBESUS, I live in NYC, and apparently that means people think that "I feel I know it all" - and all that jive. So...whatever I dunno. The General is dealing with.......

MissAF - I don't come here regularly because "meh". I don't know, I've been dealing with something called "real life" - you know, some of the people out there online don't know what that is, and they assume that I just sit here on the computer going "I can't find an FFA". I've also been running around like crazy and I just got home and OMG I think I finally went Craaaaaazzzyyyyyy...maybe I'm craaaaaazzzyyyyyyyy.....and it's 8AM when the fuck did that happen? Why am I on here???


----------



## Obesus (Nov 5, 2006)

Dude! I know what you mean...people make all kind of assumptions because I live in Fogtown...people on the Internet who have never met any of us haven't a clue who we really are...but they plough ahead anyhoo and assume away! We have a saying at the Substance Abuse Program where I work..."Don't assume, because it makes an "ass" out of u and me!" I think that saying is not only true, but has saved me many a frammus around this place. I hope you are doin' okay over there in NYC where you are at! :bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> Yeah well you know OBESUS, I live in NYC, and apparently that means people think that "I feel I know it all" - and all that jive. So...whatever I dunno. The General is dealing with.......


----------



## rachel (Nov 5, 2006)

Ivy said:


> No one wants to date a whiner.
> End of story.



Amen! *laugh*

What I've always liked about bigger guys is that to a large extent, they don't give a shit what anyone thinks about them. They will eat what they please, wear what they please and live life on their terms... and if society doesn't like it they can piss off. 

Nothing is less sexy than a guy dieting or worrying about his weight. I just want to take them by the shoulders and shake them - It's your CONFIDENCE that will win you points, hon!

rachel


----------



## Obesus (Nov 5, 2006)

Over on the Hotei/Fat Holy Men thread I have related an experience where I was walking down the street in some small bit of focus and mindfulness when I ran into a friend who works for the County...he said "You look like you own the street today!" I replied that when I am on my focus and clear spiritual connection, every step makes the earth to shake! It does, just a touch, anyhoo, down on some quantum level!  
Your point is well taken and I see a purpose of the board here to really help BHM help each other with a sense of support and social modelling of positive and confident behavior! Most fat men get a constant subtle put-down at work and in their social lives...it is rare for them to have a place to be feeling confident, validated and supported...and that is something that I like to work on...peer support, huzzah! :bow: 



rachel said:


> Amen! *laugh*
> 
> What I've always liked about bigger guys is that to a large extent, they don't give a shit what anyone thinks about them. They will eat what they please, wear what they please and live life on their terms... and if society doesn't like it they can piss off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big D Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

This is basically how I refer to BBW's (substituting the guy part of course) when they have the attitude that "this is how I am and if it is not your thing than keep moving". It displays confidence and not conceitedness.



rachel said:


> Amen! *laugh*
> 
> What I've always liked about bigger guys is that to a large extent, they don't give a shit what anyone thinks about them. They will eat what they please, wear what they please and live life on their terms... and if society doesn't like it they can piss off.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 10, 2006)

rachel said:


> What I've always liked about bigger guys is that to a large extent, they don't give a shit what anyone thinks about them. They will eat what they please, wear what they please and live life on their terms... and if society doesn't like it they can piss off.
> 
> Nothing is less sexy than a guy dieting or worrying about his weight. I just want to take them by the shoulders and shake them - It's your CONFIDENCE that will win you points, hon!
> 
> rachel



We don't all need that message.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 22, 2006)

Confidence wins you points? I don't know how much more confident I can be, unless I stand on a Police Car with a megaphone....


----------



## Obesus (Nov 22, 2006)

That is just such a great image! It has a very "Blues Brothers" feeling to it and...hey! I just had a wild and crazy premonition type of Fat Tantric Holy Man type premonition....maybe, just maybe, we are on a MISSION here! There must be an orphanage around somewhere.....!!!  :bow: 
Oh...I know the confidence thing is important but the real issue is that most "normie" women won't even give you the time of day and will not even consider you as a potential date if you are fat...it is more about prejudicial attitudes against fat...so spreading size acceptance into normie culture on their own ground is the MISSION! Huzzah!  Hence, I am going to do something that I thought I would never ever ever do again...I am rejoining NAAFA for the activism....aieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  



BigFusionNYC said:


> Confidence wins you points? I don't know how much more confident I can be, unless I stand on a Police Car with a megaphone....


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 4, 2006)

As always you put quite elloquently into words what my sub-par vernacular can not state in your newest post Brother Obesus. By the way check out the new profile pic, all I need is to trade my car for a microphone and get a car a the Police auction...


----------



## butterflyblob (Dec 5, 2006)

I joined months ago and have been lurking for years, and I thought I'd finally introduce myself officially. I just moved to Arizona in August after living in South Carolina for most of my life.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 6, 2006)

Well then welcome to the boards ButterflyBlob. Hope you enjoy it more than I have...


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Indeed -- welcome to non-lurkerdom. It's also nice to see a new face here not from Europe or the East Coast for a change.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome to all the new and newly un-lurking ffa's.( is that even English?) Anyway, we are all glad to know you. Sing load sing proud about what you love and who you like. 
The more of you who join us the better


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 9, 2006)

Obesus said:


> That is just such a great image! It has a very "Blues Brothers" feeling to it and...hey! I just had a wild and crazy premonition type of Fat Tantric Holy Man type premonition....maybe, just maybe, we are on a MISSION here! There must be an orphanage around somewhere.....!!!  :bow:
> Oh...I know the confidence thing is important but the real issue is that most "normie" women won't even give you the time of day and will not even consider you as a potential date if you are fat...it is more about prejudicial attitudes against fat...so spreading size acceptance into normie culture on their own ground is the MISSION! Huzzah!  Hence, I am going to do something that I thought I would never ever ever do again...I am rejoining NAAFA for the activism....aieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!




how are you defining "normie"  and if normie means below size 18 then aren't you just as prejudiced as these normies of which you speak?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2006)

By "normie" I mean women who have not self-identified as Fat Female Admirers or who have not made the mental transition to a conscious preference for fat men or dislike fat men. Has nothing to do with size whatsoever...but then I am viciously prejudiced against half the known Universe and I have a particularly unreasoning hatred of gravity.



loves2laugh said:


> how are you defining "normie"  and if normie means below size 18 then aren't you just as prejudiced as these normies of which you speak?


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 9, 2006)

gravity! hahahahhahahahahah


----------



## Obesus (Dec 10, 2006)

I notice from your Myspace thingy that you are interested in Substance Abuse Treatment, the Crusades, and a host of things...I am the administrative manager for the Mental Health Component of one of California's largest substance abuse agencies! Oh, and I am a graduate of U.C. Berkeley in Medieval Art History...small world and interesting combo! Kewl!



loves2laugh said:


> gravity! hahahahhahahahahah


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 10, 2006)

Brother Obesus - you're right I dig the Blues Brothers "we can fit in normal society with the suits" look, with the black shirt I got the whole "you going to a funeral?" J.R. Cash thing lol


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks for taking a look at my myspace thingy- i screwed something up and now can no longer design the page to look good but what can you do?

yes i got interested in becoming a counselor through my own experience with a 12 step recovery program. i was introduced to the program by a lutheran pastor who talked about "behavioral addictions" - anger, unforgiveness, shopping, things that are not chemical like drugs and alcohol. i had never heard of this concept before and was curious and i guess ready to rid myself of the burden of so much anger and went to a meeting. what an amazing experience. i used to go to a pentecostal church that was really big on "do it cause God said so" which i know if right but not a concept i accepted so easily- forgive because God said to and that is that- nope- not happening sorry. this meeting was nothing like i had ever seen - i went in on the defensive and found it was unnecessary. i told my story and heard things like- oh yea i know that feeling- yea that's how i felt when... - and a lot of nodding of heads. i couldnt believe it, these were women who were very involved with the church and they were also down to my level as well. and i didn't hear about how i HAD to do anything. it was the beginning of my road of healing and i swore that i wanted to pass that along. i had done other healing programs as well with similar result. i want to give to others what these women had giving to me- a compassionate ear and the hope that there is hope.
so knowing that there are a lot of people who do not believe in God i want to learn the secular methods to be able to help religious as well as nonreligious folk. so here i am going to john jay college and hopefully i can be useful to someone somewhere. 

so tell me ... when did you first notice this hatred of gravity?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 10, 2006)

You got some excellent fashion sense going on over there General Jorge...that is a Kewl idea! I am thinking I needs to get me a fabulous black suit...since all that I have left are my nursey-type scrubs and a pair of size 56 jeans! I will talk to my people in my fiscal department!  Then, the prescription shades...oooh, I will have to take out a loan for those!  The hat I can get second hand, but I have a really really big head! ROFL  



BigFusionNYC said:


> Brother Obesus - you're right I dig the Blues Brothers "we can fit in normal society with the suits" look, with the black shirt I got the whole "you going to a funeral?" J.R. Cash thing lol


----------



## Obesus (Dec 10, 2006)

I do a lot of work with spirituality and Higher Power in my groups with our dually-diagnosed folks and I have the personal recovery experience to understand that this is the anchor for the whole process! Kudos to you for going into the field to help others...it is a wonderful way to support your own recovery while you help the whole community! I went through Therapeutic Community experience, based on the old Synanon model, but much updated and gentler...still, the whole concept of a "family" of addicts living with and working with each other on a daily basis is really powerful. We are seeing more and more people with serious mental health problems coming in every day and I started my work with Psychology to better understand their problems. A lot of addictive behavior is obsessive compulsive at root and getting the tools to manage it through cognitive-behavioral means is a fascinating thing. I wish you the best with your education and if I can ever help you with anything like resources or places to find good information, let me know!
The gravity thing.....well, when I topped over 300 pounds, I said to myself...this gravity stuff is waaaaaay over-rated! Whenever a pencil or something drops to the floor and I have to bend over to pick it up, the belly is not so happy with the situation and the back is a tad flustered!!! Muttering follows.  



loves2laugh said:


> thanks for taking a look at my myspace thingy- i screwed something up and now can no longer design the page to look good but what can you do?
> 
> so tell me ... when did you first notice this hatred of gravity?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 14, 2006)

Stupid Gravity!


----------



## Ms. Marvel (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL @ stupid gravity


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Feb 8, 2007)

A) Gravity Sux
B) Hi Ms. Marvel
C) Hello Brother Obesus
D) I'm glad the remake of this thread is so popular...


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello. Was looking around and it seems this be an appropriate place for me to say hello.

Sean


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Sean - wasssssaaaap....I thought I'd bring that one back from the dead LOL


----------



## Obesus (Feb 8, 2007)

There are sooooo many superheroes on the thread and super-villians and even plain folks!  General Jorge, it is always a good thing when you come back from your galactic missions to bring us tidings from the far-off colony worlds. The Boarders grow weary and tired and more rag-tag by the second...but there is always hope! AHA!:bow:


----------



## Obesus (Feb 9, 2007)

One of our clinical specialists comes in and sees me in my all black nurse scrubs and jet black t-shirt with black glasses and says to me..."Hey, is it Hopalong Cassidy day here or something?" Oooooooh, I was frammoushed, but I grinned!:bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> Brother Obesus - you're right I dig the Blues Brothers "we can fit in normal society with the suits" look, with the black shirt I got the whole "you going to a funeral?" J.R. Cash thing lol


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 9, 2007)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Hi Sean - wasssssaaaap....I thought I'd bring that one back from the dead LOL



Ahhh, zombie saying!

Sean


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL

that was the most delayed LOL in the history of online


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 11, 2007)

.....Herg.....


----------



## Obesus (Apr 11, 2007)

You live! I think? What is that strangled monosyllabic doo-dad down there anyhoo? Your rag-tag warriors...pretty much me and Philosobear..are still here, waiting for your instructions and fancy-schmancy holographic projections and such....long live the rebel resistance!



BigFusionNYC said:


> .....Herg.....



Uhhhhh...when I Googled "Kenobi", I somehow got the Oregon Alpaca breeders assn....I thought it was cool and kind of alien looking, so here they are!


----------



## Obesus (Apr 12, 2007)

This is disturbingly weird...when I Google "Herg", I get a huge list of technical organizations using that acronym and then, there is a definition:

HERG (Human Ether-a-go-go Related Gene). 

The HERG gene (KCNH2) encodes a potassium ion channel responsible for the repolarizing IKr current in the cardiac action potential. It has 6 transmembrane domains, numbered S1-S6. 

The name _The HERG gene _is related to the Ether-a-go-go gene found in the Drosophila fly. When flies with mutations in this gene are anaesthetised with ether, their legs start to shake, like the dancing then popular at the Whisky A Go-Go nightclub in West Hollywood, California. Ether-a-go-go was named in the 1960s by William D. Kaplan, now at the City of Hope Hospital in Duarte, California. 

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????  

OH....I get it! It's code! Alrighty then, I just need to get on down with a copy of the Human Genome project and work my way through it! Til I hit that specific gene! Simple! :bow: 



BigFusionNYC said:


> .....Herg.....


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 14, 2007)

.....Herg..........Herg.....


----------



## Obesus (Apr 14, 2007)

Have you been abducted by evil forces? Has the terrifying force of the Hello Kitty Darth Vader got you speechless? Are you trying to say something in Zombiese.....? Will we ever escape the terrors and horrors of the BHM/FFA board in one piece? Tune in next time for: "Trapped in a Bad TV Sitcom...Forever!" Now, back to our regularly scheduled broadcasting! 



BigFusionNYC said:


> .....Herg..........Herg.....


----------



## loves2laugh (Apr 14, 2007)

HERG...HELLO KITTY..... IM SCARED, VERY SCARED!


----------



## Obesus (Apr 14, 2007)

Allow me to introduce HELLRAISER Little Kitty to you! She IS pain!!! 
For you, today, special offer, I threw in Hellraiser Pinhead Strawberry whats-her-frammus...can't think of it right now, but when I do, there will be fur a'flyin'! :doh: 



loves2laugh said:


> HERG...HELLO KITTY..... IM SCARED, VERY SCARED!


----------



## chickadee (Apr 15, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks for the alpaca picture. I love them. They are sweet, gentle, and very intelligent.

Someday when I have money I will have a flock of them and sell their wool.


----------



## Obesus (Apr 15, 2007)

Apparently Oregon has some organized alpaca-breedin' going on! I also have an interest in Alpaca and LLama because one shows up in an episode of Twin Peaks, where she briefly stares Kyle Mclachlan in the eye, snorts and moves on..it is hilarious! I must admit that the alpaca is a wonderful and magical creature, but I think I shall stay with my bunnies on the pet front...they are a handful and a half even at their small size! An Alpaca flock does inspire, though! :bow: 



chickadee said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the alpaca picture. I love them. They are sweet, gentle, and very intelligent.
> 
> Someday when I have money I will have a flock of them and sell their wool.


----------



## missaf (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw all sorts of emus and alpacas and llamas in Oregon. Farms of 'em everywhere!


----------



## Obesus (Apr 20, 2007)

MissAF....I am afraid that I have to...just have to say it:

"Emus and Alpacas and Llamas, oh my!"




missaf said:


> I saw all sorts of emus and alpacas and llamas in Oregon. Farms of 'em everywhere!


----------



## Obesus (Apr 21, 2007)

...MissAF....weak and feeling a bit frammousy...even fat tantric holy men have an off day...probably not enough coffee in the morning....but Miss Ann EMU here forgives me!  General Jorge is still thinking it over from his North Pole Dungeon of Solitude! Really, we just need to hep him to the new BHM board that actually has FFA's floating around on it and posting, even! Yay! :bow: We finally have the answer to his question as to where the FFA's are: FFA's are all over the place, but only come out on Groundhog day and obscure Serbo-Croatian holidays!  



missaf said:


> I knew that was coming from you, Obe


----------



## Obesus (Apr 22, 2007)

I am all over it like a cheap suit! :eat1: :eat2:  :bow: 



missaf said:


> I saw my fat shadow, there will be 6 more weeks of extra fattening


----------



## missaf (May 20, 2007)

Looks like the General had some fun


----------



## Obesus (May 20, 2007)

There was a GIRL in that film-video....a girl of substantial proportions and there was sensuous activities going on...I...I...am *most* pleased for the General Jorge Wan Kenobi...this is a fabulous breakthrough...but now I must clearly lead our rag-tag legions of our thread off on unknown vistas as sole remaining Holy-Man/warrior of the Rebel Confabulation! I feel the vigor of youth coursing through me (or maybe that is the coffee)...the way is clear....I must go off-world to the swamps of some dreary planet and train.... sure hope they have some Little Debbie (Tm) products stocked in up over there! :bow: 



missaf said:


> Looks like the General had some fun


----------



## Big450inLACa (May 25, 2007)

Any FFA in LA Ca and OC Ca areas? I am a 450 lbs 30yr old SSBHM .


----------



## tonynyc (May 25, 2007)

BigFusionNYC said:


> A) Gravity Sux
> B) Hi Ms. Marvel
> C) Hello Brother Obesus
> D) I'm glad the remake of this thread is so popular...



BigFusionNYC:

I'm usually posting on the other boards and decided to check this thread out.
Just stopping in to say hello. East coast based (NYC) resident and a 
BHM (smaller end 5'10" 265lbs). 

Very interesting stuff and I enjoy taking personality test and noticed the SuperHero Quiz (alot) of fun. I was going to post the link to the quiz on the Main Discussion Board... Cool stuff- I love Superhero topics.

Tony 




Obesus said:


> There are sooooo many superheroes on the thread and super-villians and even plain folks!  General Jorge, it is always a good thing when you come back from your galactic missions to bring us tidings from the far-off colony worlds. The Boarders grow weary and tired and more rag-tag by the second...but there is always hope! AHA!:bow:



Obesus:
Have you ever read the James Kakalios book "The Physics of Superheroes"?


----------



## Obesus (May 25, 2007)

I hope you enjoy the BHM/FFA board and stick around with us...as long as General Jorge and his crazy fat Holy-Man-Obe-wan-kenobi are around, you know there will be some fun! You know, I saw that book on the physics of superheroes and now I am going to just order me a copy! Thanks for the tip! :bow: Tim over here in the fog belt of San Francisco!



tonynyc said:


> BigFusionNYC:
> 
> I'm usually posting on the other boards and decided to check this thread out.
> Just stopping in to say hello. East coast based (NYC) resident and a
> ...


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2007)

Obesus said:


> I hope you enjoy the BHM/FFA board and stick around with us...as long as General Jorge and his crazy fat Holy-Man-Obe-wan-kenobi are around, you know there will be some fun! You know, I saw that book on the physics of superheroes and now I am going to just order me a copy! Thanks for the tip! :bow: Tim over here in the fog belt of San Francisco!



Hi Tim:

I also enjoy Sci Fi as well as comic books. One of my interest is going to Comic Book and Sci Fi COnventions.

The *Physics of SuperHeroes *is a great book. I think it may be in paperback now. It covers the emergence of comics during the Silver Age (DC's Showcase Comics -The Flash in 1956) -(Marvel Comic Heroes during the early 60's) and some of the DC Comic Heroes. Don't want to give too much away since you are ordering the book;but, check it out at your local Barnes and Noble or Borders. It makes for a nice summer read. 

I'll definitely be around most of the Boards - posting threads on some things of interest. Getting some interesting feedback on that SuperHero Survey.

Tony


----------



## Aeiry Stone (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm an FFA, and I'm right here...but I guess that was obvious already when I started typing lol

~aeiry


----------



## daniel (Sep 1, 2007)

I am new at this board and i am happy to have find it out. I am a BHM and look forward to meet some FFA`s. Love Daniel


----------



## Obesus (Sep 1, 2007)

I welcome you both to the Board and to the Thread...the thread has lain dormant for many an Moon, whilst General Jorge is off battling and intruiging his way across distant Galaxies, but the hope remains, and a few of his rag-tag warriors occasionally gather around me for an inspirational visit to the perennial question...are there FFA's on other planets? So far, we think so, although they have been systematically rooted out of _San Francisco_! They are turned away at the Daly City border, which I can vouch for, because that is where I live, in the eldritch and forgotten hills above the City! 

View attachment Toprquemada.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Sep 1, 2007)

Just discovered the Comic of the AGES! 
BATTLE POPE...who knew! I am now a happy happy person!:bow: 



tonynyc said:


> Hi Tim:
> 
> I also enjoy Sci Fi as well as comic books. One of my interest is going to Comic Book and Sci Fi COnventions.
> 
> ...



View attachment 51opkTTHZXL__SS500_.jpg


View attachment 515HH5Q27NL__SS500_.jpg


----------

